# Call Ducks and all other animals on the farm.



## chickens really

informative members with great discussions...
rules are to be polite always...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Guess who


----------



## Scooby

Guess who also?


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Guess who


Hello my sweet boy...


----------



## Scooby

This place looks familiar.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Guess who also?


I have no clue?


----------



## Scooby

Anyone?


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> I have no clue?


I'm your twin. I changed it up a bit for my name.


----------



## chickens really

I wish you would of joined as your regular user names I'm confused...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Scooby said:


> This place looks familiar.


Yes it really does. I'm having déjà vu.


----------



## Scooby

This is just like the other place but it's not. How weird?


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> I wish you would of joined as your regular user names I'm confused...


I wonder if we can change it.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Anyone?


Lisa...


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> This is just like the other place but it's not. How weird?


Yes...Zero rush here though...We can chat...


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> I wish you would of joined as your regular user names I'm confused...


I couldn't, I wanted to be Scooby. You will get used to it in no time. I can't go back and change it. I still like dogs and I'm old.


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> Lisa...


Yes.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I couldn't, I wanted to be Scooby. You will get used to it in no time. I can't go back and change it. I still like dogs and I'm old.


I'll remember you Lisa....


----------



## Scooby

There, now you can recognize me by Sherbert.


----------



## chickens really

This is fun...Go nose around put your mark here...


----------



## Scooby

I see there's been no posts since last Thursday?  Is this some other dimension?


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I see there's been no posts since last Thursday?  Is this some other dimension?


I know I absolutely love this place...


----------



## chickens really

I'm safe here Lol...Whoot....


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> I know I absolutely love this place...


This may be very fun. I gotta go do work here for a while. I am definitely coming back. You need to round up the whole gang, see that's where Scooby comes in. I will return later to answer posts for folks that have been waiting a long time for answers. Cool, my friend.


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Yes it really does. I'm having déjà vu.


Hello...


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> I'm safe here Lol...Whoot....


Are you sure some of the others don't lurk here? How did you even find this place? Need more emojis.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> This may be very fun. I gotta go do work here for a while. I am definitely coming back. You need to round up the whole gang, see that's where Scooby comes in. I will return later to answer posts for folks that have been waiting a long time for answers. Cool, my friend.


Yes...Send them here if looking for me?....


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Are you sure some of the others don't lurk here? How did you even find this place? Need more emojis.


Who cares?...Same rules. TwoCrows sent me here..Told me to invite all my pals...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Scooby said:


> Are you sure some of the others don't lurk here? How did you even find this place? Need more emojis.


Definitely need more emojis.


----------



## Scooby

I told Matt to come here in a pm, see if she does.


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Definitely need more emojis.


Can't get it all my Boy. I'm glad we are here and able to chat...


----------



## Scooby

You hold down the fort, gotta get that work done. Now I can get updated bunny pictures. Lots with floppy ears now.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> You hold down the fort, gotta get that work done. Now I can get updated bunny pictures. Lots with floppy ears now.


Yep I'll be waiting....


----------



## chickens really

Pictures....Penelope and Casanova together, Lester and him with Hens..


----------



## chickens really

Just trying this...
@BroodyChicken 500


----------



## chickens really

Its the same as old Place....


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Guess whooooo?! 

And the first 3 guesses ALL count.


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Guess whooooo?!
> 
> And the first 3 guesses ALL count.


Wow?...Hmm? I'm clueless actually any hints?


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> View attachment 30052
> View attachment 30054
> View attachment 30056
> Pictures....Penelope and Casanova together, Lester and him with Hens..


I love them!


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> View attachment 30052
> View attachment 30054
> View attachment 30056
> Pictures....Penelope and Casanova together, Lester and him with Hens..


Very nice pics!


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Very nice pics!


Who are you?..._Layla?_


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Jessica?


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> Wow?...Hmm? I'm clueless actually any hints?


Hmmm..... I live in flocks by the thousands but I prefer 2.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> Who are you?..._Layla?_


 That was too easy.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Definitely need more emojis


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> That was too easy.


I'm hoping it was you...Thanks so much for getting me here. I have all my friends here. All that I need..


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Definitely need more emojis


Stop squawking young Fella we are here and emojis are my last concern..I'll text you a bunch later we can have another emoji war...I'll win...


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> I'm hoping it was you...Thanks so much for getting me here. I have all my friends here. All that I need..


You seemed so sad and I got to thinking there had to be a place you and your friends could reconnect. This should be a safe haven for you. 

Yeah and these emojis are awful!


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> Stop squawking young Fella we are here and emojis are my last concern..I'll text you a bunch later we can have another emoji war...I'll win...


We shall see about that


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

I need a new avatar. Let me go see what I have...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> You seemed so sad and I got to thinking there had to be a place you and your friends could reconnect. This should be a safe haven for you.
> 
> Yeah and these emojis are awful!


You're a really kind person Leyla.


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> We shall see about that


Just won lol...Pretty quick too...Love ya young Fella...


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Hope y'all don't mind a Halloween Raven for my avatar. Hahahahahaha!


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> You're a really kind person Leyla.


Awww, thank you!


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> Just won lol...Pretty quick too...Love ya young Fella...


Poop


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

I candled one of the eggs under Charlotte my broody pullet and there was a vein!


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> You seemed so sad and I got to thinking there had to be a place you and your friends could reconnect. This should be a safe haven for you.
> 
> Yeah and these emojis are awful!


Thanks and you totally bring me to tears because for two years you have been so fantastic to me Bro I appreciate this.. I definitely miss all my friends...I love ya Bro...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Isn’t Leyla a girl?


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> Thanks and you totally bring me to tears because for two years you have been so fantastic to me Bro I appreciate this.. I definitely miss all my friends...I love ya Bro...


*HUGS* *HUGS**LOVE**LOVE*


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Isn't Leyla a girl?


Last I checked. Hahahahaha


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Shannon calls me Bro all the time.


----------



## Soon2Be

Heya!


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Isn't Leyla a girl?


Your too sweet and too precious Aryeh...Yes she is a girl as I am although she is my Bro...


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> Anyone?


I think I know!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Heya!


Welcome...Yippee another buddy....


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> Your too sweet and too precious Aryeh...Yes she is a girl as I am although she is my Bro...


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

I gotta go do a chicken check. See y'all later!

Shannon, I'm glad you found a home.


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> I need a new avatar. Let me go see what I have...


Why?


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> I gotta go do a chicken check. See y'all later!
> 
> Shannon, I'm glad you found a home.


Thanks for setting up our Coop....


----------



## chickens really

Helloooo?


----------



## Scooby

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> I gotta go do a chicken check. See y'all later!
> 
> Shannon, I'm glad you found a home.


Thank you from me too. This is much better than stinky email.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Ok, NOW I am going outside. See you later!


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> Helloooo?


I'm here for a few seconds than I gotta go out and check critters too.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Thank you from me too. This is much better than stinky email.


This is awesome...Im setting up roosting here...Lol


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Welcome...Yippee another buddy....


It took me awhile. I've been busy all day. Cleaning up a flower bed, but I am thinking of ripoping most of it out and redoing it. It gets so grassy.
Then, I bathed Jellybean. She has a lot of broken feathers. 
I bathed her in sulfur water and then sprayed her with poultry protector. She was really grateful. She sat there and purred.
Then, cleaned the coop and put up new bedding and stuff.
Anyway, then I couldn't think of a user name. So, here I am. Just Soon2B. Lol
Anyway, was really missing a place to chat about random stuff.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Soon2Be said:


> Heya!


Hi!


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I'm here for a few seconds than I gotta go out and check critters too.


Oh...


----------



## Scooby

The locals will wonder what happened to their sleepy little town.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> It took me awhile. I've been busy all day. Cleaning up a flower bed, but I am thinking of ripoping most of it out and redoing it. It gets so grassy.
> Then, I bathed Jellybean. She has a lot of broken feathers.
> I bathed her in sulfur water and then sprayed her with poultry protector. She was really grateful. She sat there and purred.
> Then, cleaned the coop and put up new bedding and stuff.
> Anyway, then I couldn't think of a user name. So, here I am. Just Soon2B. Lol
> Anyway, was really missing a place to chat about random stuff.


I'm so excited your here...Hellooo....


----------



## Scooby

Soon2Be said:


> It took me awhile. I've been busy all day. Cleaning up a flower bed, but I am thinking of ripoping most of it out and redoing it. It gets so grassy.
> Then, I bathed Jellybean. She has a lot of broken feathers.
> I bathed her in sulfur water and then sprayed her with poultry protector. She was really grateful. She sat there and purred.
> Then, cleaned the coop and put up new bedding and stuff.
> Anyway, then I couldn't think of a user name. So, here I am. Just Soon2B. Lol
> Anyway, was really missing a place to chat about random stuff.


Glad you made it over. I guess I'm the only one to change my name completely. I figured new place, New identity.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> The locals will wonder what happened to their sleepy little town.


Yes...Start posting...


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> Glad you made it over. I guess I'm the only one to change my name completely. I figured new place, New identity.


I tried, but was hitting a wall. I am so uncreative. LOL


----------



## Scooby

And I never figured Scooby would be available for a name.


----------



## chickens really

We are not hurting anything actually livened up the place...Whoot..


----------



## chickens really

I'm so creative Lol...chickens really...Lol


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Bentely likes watermelon.


----------



## chickens really

I actually wonder how many members are here?


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Bentely likes watermelon.


Cool mine love it and cucumber...Carrots too


----------



## chickens really

chickens really said:


> Cool mine love it and cucumber...Carrots too


You can let him eat the rind too


----------



## chickens really

@BroodyChicken 500 
Start an article here...


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> I actually wonder how many members are here?


I see a few names I recognize. I didn't want to be recognized. I like being stealthy.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I see a few names I recognize. I didn't want to be recognized. I like being stealthy.


I like getting in over my head...


----------



## chickens really

So what...We are here and not hurting no one at all...Not why we are here. I hope everyone replies here and we actually can do some good to this ghost of a forum..We all know Birds...


----------



## Soon2Be

Except for the emojis the setup here seems to be the same.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Except for the emojis the setup here seems to be the same.


More like the old one before they changed it...Emojis suck but who actually cares...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> You can let him eat the rind too


I like the rinds. I freeze them for the chickens. 


chickens really said:


> @BroodyChicken 500
> Start an article here...


Maybe


----------



## Soon2Be

I am currently icing my elbows. That is how old I have become!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I am currently icing my elbows. That is how old I have become!


I had to too my mosquito bitten foot on Friday...It was so swollen my Husband was mad at me...Like I caused it?


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> I like the rinds. I freeze them for the chickens.
> 
> Maybe


I think you should..


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Scooby said:


> The locals will wonder what happened to their sleepy little town.


Yeah, crazy chicken outcasts from some OTHER forum decided to take over. 



chickens really said:


> Cool mine love it and cucumber...Carrots too


Its roasting out here. Just fed some blueberries to chill my old hen down!



chickens really said:


> So what...We are here and not hurting no one at all...Not why we are here. I hope everyone replies here and we actually can do some good to this ghost of a forum..We all know Birds...


This place appears to need some action.


----------



## chickens really

This reminds me of misfit town on that Christmas show with Rudolph...


----------



## Scooby

The island of Misfit toys, I got dibs on the cowboy riding an ostrich. I love that show.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> This reminds me of misfit town on that Christmas show with Rudolph...


Hahaha, yeah it does.


----------



## Scooby

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Yeah, crazy chicken outcasts from some OTHER forum decided to take over.
> 
> Its roasting out here. Just fed some blueberries to chill my old hen down!
> 
> This place appears to need some action.


Is this place related to the other place? They are so similar.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Scooby said:


> The island of Misfit toys, I got dibs on the cowboy riding an ostrich. I love that show.


I got the Jack in the Box!!!


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> The island of Misfit toys, I got dibs on the cowboy riding an ostrich. I love that show.


Awesome...Yes...I loved all the dogs pulling the sled..


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Scooby said:


> Is this place related to the other place? They are so similar.


Nope, no relation.


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> I got the Jack in the Box!!!


Really...That's cool....


----------



## chickens really

I have enbobinal Snow man and Rudolph for my Christmas tree...


----------



## chickens really

Probably not the right spelling....


----------



## Scooby

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> I got the Jack in the Box!!!


It's a Charlie in the box. No kid wants to play with a Charlie in the box.  I still watch it yearly.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> I have enbobinal Snow man and Rudolph for my Christmas tree...


Love the abomidable snow man!! I love Christmas!


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Scooby said:


> It's a Charlie in the box. No kid wants to play with a Charlie in the box.  I still watch it yearly.


OMG, you are so right!!!  I can't remember crap anymore.


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> I have enbobinal Snow man and Rudolph for my Christmas tree...


Oh boy, most of my Christmas items are Rudolph or Scooby Doo. I love the bumble, Bumbles bounce.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> It's a Charlie in the box. No kid wants to play with a Charlie in the box.  I still watch it yearly.


Yes...Me and my adult Sons watch them every year together...


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> Yes...Me and my adult Sons watch them every year together...


Me too, Rudolf, Charlie Brown and the Grinch.


----------



## chickens really

Lol I love Christmas decorations....


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Me too, Rudolf, Charlie Brown and the Grinch.


Watch them all I have lots of those decorations for my tree too...


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

I love Christmas lights, SO magical!


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Oh boy, most of my Christmas items are Rudolph or Scooby Doo. I love the bumble, Bumbles bounce.


Coolest...


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> I love Christmas lights, SO magical!


Snow or frostst mist when the outside lights are on...So beautiful....


----------



## Scooby

Gotta go eat my curly fries, and corn on the cob. Be back later.  You guys rock.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

I am going to look around these forums right now, check out the territory.


----------



## chickens really

Summer just began and we are talking winter....Lol


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Gotta go eat my curly fries, and corn on the cob. Be back later.  You guys rock.


Yummy....


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Scooby said:


> Gotta go eat my curly fries, and corn on the cob. Be back later.  You guys rock.


YUM!

See you later!


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> I am going to look around these forums right now, check out the territory.


Perfect check it out....


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> Summer just began and we are talking winter....Lol


I HAVE to talk Christmas, its roasting down here!


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I had to too my mosquito bitten foot on Friday...It was so swollen my Husband was mad at me...Like I caused it?


Ugh. Mosquitoes. Hate them.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Gotta go eat my curly fries, and corn on the cob. Be back later.  You guys rock.


You are the best too ...Someone I know...


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> I HAVE to talk Christmas, its roasting down here!


28C here today...


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> 28C here today...


Thats about what it is here and Im frying!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Ugh. Mosquitoes. Hate them.


Terrible creation....I hate them...


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Looks like a nice place here. Lots of conversations going on, lots of threads.


----------



## Soon2Be

I got distracted and looked around here. A little quiet and quaint forum.  
I am tired. I need a nap now.


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Thats about what it is here and Im frying!


Yes I'm cooked here...So warm....


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Terrible creation....I hate them...


The only thing is that the larvae are filters for like ponds and stagnant water. So, they have a use. Just not the adults and their wicked biting. Ugh.


----------



## Soon2Be

I miss the laughing hand pounding emojis. Lol


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Soon2Be said:


> Ugh. Mosquitoes. Hate them.


What good are mosquitoes anyway?!

Here to terrorize us?!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I got distracted and looked around here. A little quiet and quaint forum.
> I am tired. I need a nap now.


Your priceless.....


----------



## chickens really

Here is Dandy with Cadbury...


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Beautiful!


----------



## chickens really

Hmmmm? I think I need this quiet and quaint atmosphere...


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> Hmmmm? I think I need this quiet and quaint atmosphere...


Sometimes things happen for a reason.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> View attachment 30058
> View attachment 30060
> Here is Dandy with Cadbury...


Look like they are out enjoying the day! Beautiful ducks!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Hey I made it! Am I too late for the party!?


----------



## Soon2Be

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Hey I made it! Am I too late for the party!?


Woot!


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Sometimes things happen for a reason.


Yes....Your my fairy God Brotha.......Lol


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> View attachment 30058
> View attachment 30060
> Here is Dandy with Cadbury...


Ahhh! Blue ducks!


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Hey I made it! Am I too late for the party!?


Holy Im so excited your here...Yippee....


----------



## Soon2Be

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> What good are mosquitoes anyway?!
> 
> Here to terrorize us?!


Well. The larvae filter water. So there's that. Otherwise the adults are worthless and are just vessels for the larvae.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> Yes....Your my fairy God Brotha.......Lol


Hahahaha, love you Bro.


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Hahahaha, love you Bro.


Ditto Bro....Whoot...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Soon2Be said:


> Well. The larvae filter water. So there's that. Otherwise the adults are worthless and are just vessels for the larvae.


Most people are allergic to the mosquito saliva which is what causes the itching. Drink more milk and make sure to wash your feet. Studies have shown that mosquitos are attracted to those who have dirty feet.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Soon2Be said:


> Well. The larvae filter water. So there's that. Otherwise the adults are worthless and are just vessels for the larvae.


The Nighthawks seem to thrive on them around here, so as long as some bird can benefit by them, the mosquitos can stay.


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Most people are allergic to the mosquito saliva which is what causes the itching. Drink more milk and make sure to wash your feet. Studies have shown that mosquitos are attracted to those who have dirty feet.


Are you saying my feet stink and are dirty young Fella...Lol...Whoot too funny..


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> Are you saying my feet stink and are dirty young Fella...Lol...Whoot too funny..


Hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

My phone battery is warning me to charge it.  I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## chickens really

Before everyone leaves to Roost..Thanks I missed you all way too much ..Thanks I love you all....Friends till the end eh...Whoot...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> Before everyone leaves to Roost..Thanks I missed you all way too much ..Thanks I love you all....Friends till the end eh...Whoot...


We need the darn hug emoji!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> You seemed so sad and I got to thinking there had to be a place you and your friends could reconnect. This should be a safe haven for you.
> 
> Yeah and these emojis are awful!


Awful!? You mean nonexistent! I miss the laughing ones and the hugs and high 5s. Lol



chickens really said:


> So what...We are here and not hurting no one at all...Not why we are here. I hope everyone replies here and we actually can do some good to this ghost of a forum..We all know Birds...


Heck yeah we do! Inside and out! And other critters too!



WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Love the abomidable snow man!! I love Christmas!


Love the movie... Christmas....mmmm.... It's a hard holiday for me.



BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Most people are allergic to the mosquito saliva which is what causes the itching. Drink more milk and make sure to wash your feet. Studies have shown that mosquitos are attracted to those who have dirty feet.


Whoa! Dare I ask how you know all that? I was always told to add more B12 and it helps to keep them at bay. And garlic. Garlic seems to be the answer to so many things. I'm glad we are mostly all back together. I missed this banter!


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Awful!? You mean nonexistent! I miss the laughing ones and the hugs and high 5s. Lol
> 
> Heck yeah we do! Inside and out! And other critters too!
> 
> Love the movie... Christmas....mmmm.... It's a hard holiday for me.
> 
> Whoa! Dare I ask how you know all that? I was always told to add more B12 and it helps to keep them at bay. And garlic. Garlic seems to be the answer to so many things. I'm glad we are mostly all back together. I missed this banter!


I missed you all terribly...I shed many tears over this...


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> We need the darn hug emoji!


I'm hugging you all every time you reply so don't need an emoji...Whoot...


----------



## chickens really

@MatthewsHomestead
We invited others, will take time for them to either join or decline? All I know is I appreciate talking with my crazy friends that have accepted me no matter what...Whoot...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I don't remember where I left off about Rose and her hooves, but here is an update .... We brought her heals to where they should be. My friend agreed with me that her hooves have been neglected and she was turned out in terrible pasture. We didn't mess with length much. Just a light trim to clean up a couple spots that were starting to blow out, likely from a very rocky pasture. Worked on bringing up her bars. They were almost as long as her frog. Her feet were very open and her heels were long, but not tall, so our main focus was alleviating some of the pressure on her pad. Her best looking hoof was her right flank. Although there is a crack in that one that I will have to address once we get her corrective trimming completed. We picked, scrubbed, trimmed and rasped then we went back and brushed in the koppertox. She had a smile when it was all said and done. All in all we have her started on the right path. She was such a good girl. As we were working we had to give her breaks often. Balancing on three feet can't be easy when her hooves were so off. It was super good to here confirmation that she was an exceptional horse specimen. She has a nice back line, not over ridden. Strong ankles. Wide flanks, good lastisity in her skin, great muscle tone, amazing and calm disposition. She is the epitome of a bombproof horse.


Also, we ended up with 4 more ducks. The count is now 24.


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I don't remember where I left off about Rose and her hooves, but here is an update .... We brought her heals to where they should be. My friend agreed with me that her hooves have been neglected and she was turned out in terrible pasture. We didn't mess with length much. Just a light trim to clean up a couple spots that were starting to blow out, likely from a very rocky pasture. Worked on bringing up her bars. They were almost as long as her frog. Her feet were very open and her heels were long, but not tall, so our main focus was alleviating some of the pressure on her pad. Her best looking hoof was her right flank. Although there is a crack in that one that I will have to address once we get her corrective trimming completed. We picked, scrubbed, trimmed and rasped then we went back and brushed in the koppertox. She had a smile when it was all said and done. All in all we have her started on the right path. She was such a good girl. As we were working we had to give her breaks often. Balancing on three feet can't be easy when her hooves were so off. It was super good to here confirmation that she was an exceptional horse specimen. She has a nice back line, not over ridden. Strong ankles. Wide flanks, good lastisity in her skin, great muscle tone, amazing and calm disposition. She is the epitome of a bombproof horse.
> 
> Also, we ended up with 4 more ducks. The count is now 24.


Didn't you notice that before you bought her? ...Just curious.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> Didn't you notice that before you bought her? ...Just curious.


Her hooves? Yes. But I don't mind having to do the corrective trimming. Just didn't realize a good farrier was so hard to find/get in touch with. Also didn't know about the thrush until I picked her hooves myself the first time.


----------



## chickens really

I'm not being mean because without knowing her farrier care or what to actually accept as good you didn't know...


----------



## Soon2Be

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Most people are allergic to the mosquito saliva which is what causes the itching. Drink more milk and make sure to wash your feet. Studies have shown that mosquitos are attracted to those who have dirty feet.


My feet are pretty clean. What happens to those who are lactose intolerant? 
Studies also show mosquitoes prefer certain blood types. I guess they like me for my blood.


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Her hooves? Yes. But I don't mind having to do the corrective trimming. Just didn't realize a good farrier was so hard to find/get in touch with. Also didn't know about the thrush until I picked her hooves myself the first time.


Thrush really isn't a big issue because it happens..Bad trims can ruin a horse..


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Soon2Be said:


> My feet are pretty clean. What happens to those who are lactose intolerant?
> Studies also show mosquitoes prefer certain blood types. I guess they like me for my blood.


No idea. I don't usually get bitten much but my sister gets so many bites it's awful.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> My feet are pretty clean. What happens to those who are lactose intolerant?
> Studies also show mosquitoes prefer certain blood types. I guess they like me for my blood.


Devour me ....I'm tasty....Yikes...


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Her hooves? Yes. But I don't mind having to do the corrective trimming. Just didn't realize a good farrier was so hard to find/get in touch with. Also didn't know about the thrush until I picked her hooves myself the first time.


What did you experience when picking her hooves...?


----------



## Soon2Be

You will find this interesting then https://www.smithsonianmag.com/scie...s-bite-some-people-more-than-others-10255934/

Make sure to click through the slides to read them all.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> You will find this interesting then https://www.smithsonianmag.com/scie...s-bite-some-people-more-than-others-10255934/
> 
> Make sure to click through the slides to read them all.


Interesting...Yikes I'm a buffet...


----------



## chickens really

Casanova just chased Blossom into a barely filled pool so he did breed her but she flew out and I'm happy he is stuck till the pool fills...Lol


----------



## Soon2Be

Yesterday I refilled all of the containers with fresh water - but decided that I didn't have time to freshen the pool since a friend was coming over. 
As, I walked by the duck run, Blossom was standing there looking at the dirty pool. Side eyeing me and pretty much saying - I think you forgot the pool. I was going to keep walking, but looked out to see if my friend had arrived. Since she had not, I got the hose out and filled the pool with fresh water. 
Of course that was all in my head, right? Blossom could not have been sad about dirty pool water? Lol


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Casanova just chased Blossom into a barely filled pool so he did breed her but she flew out and I'm happy he is stuck till the pool fills...Lol


That's funny. We were writing about our own Blossom at the same time!


----------



## chickens really

I'm prepping steaks for supper and scared to say it because of all you Peeps that don't eat meat...Lol


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> That's funny. We were writing about our own Blossom at the same time!


Right you have one too....


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Soon2Be said:


> You will find this interesting then https://www.smithsonianmag.com/scie...s-bite-some-people-more-than-others-10255934/
> 
> Make sure to click through the slides to read them all.


I'm happy I don't drink beer.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> I'm prepping steaks for supper and scared to say it because of all you Peeps that don't eat meat...Lol


That sounds yummy. I don't eat chicken.


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> That sounds yummy. I don't eat chicken.


Yes....It's generally yummy...


----------



## chickens really

No pictures anyone?


----------



## chickens really

I understand that your all hooked over there...This place is like the shining when the hotel closes up..Just a few ghosts to keep you on your toes....BOO!....Lol


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I'm prepping steaks for supper and scared to say it because of all you Peeps that don't eat meat...Lol


Um, I eat meat.  We had burgers and hot dogs for lunch.


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> I'm happy I don't drink beer.


I feel for you...Lol


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Um, I eat meat.  We had burgers and hot dogs for lunch.


Yummmy....Love Hotdog Fridays here...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> No pictures anyone?


I haven't taken any recently.


----------



## chickens really

JulieBird...Someone needs to tell her to come....!!!!


----------



## Soon2Be

Oh. Here is my gecko. She is 15.


----------



## Soon2Be

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> I'm happy I don't drink beer.


I don't drink beer either. I can't stand the taste.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Oh. Here is my gecko. She is 15.
> View attachment 30062


Neato....Who should of thought you had that?...Whoot


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I don't drink beer either. I can't stand the taste.


Canadian beer is best....


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Neato....Who should of thought you had that?...Whoot


She used to be a classroom pet. She might be older than that. I keep guessing. Lol


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Canadian beer is best....


I would have to ask an American who drank Canadian beer. Lol.


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> Hmmmm? I think I need this quiet and quaint atmosphere...


It's like you retired to the country.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> I feel for you...Lol


I like wine and tequila. I downed 25 shots on my birthday last year. I blacked out after 22 shots. I can hold my liquor.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> She used to be a classroom pet. She might be older than that. I keep guessing. Lol


How awesome....We tolerate Mr. Bird too...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Soon2Be said:


> She used to be a classroom pet. She might be older than that. I keep guessing. Lol


Where'd you get her?


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> It's like you retired to the country.


It's like a cool drink of refreshing water having my friends back..I appreciate this totally...


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> I like wine and tequila. I downed 25 shots on my birthday last year. I blacked out after 22 shots. I can hold my liquor.


Holy moly...I drank JD shots with my Son and actually crawled from the shop to the house...Yikes terrible he had to put me to bed..lol


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> Holy moly...I drank JD shots with my Son and actually crawled from the shop to the house...Yikes terrible he had to put me to bed..lol


*Fainting emoji*


----------



## chickens really

I think I thought I was a Chicken too....I felt roasted...Lol


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> *Fainting emoji*


Your too funny my Boy...Ahhh ...Thud....lol


----------



## Scooby

I will get a few pictures tomorrow. I haven't taken any new ones in the last week, no one to share them with. Husband did something to his leg, so he took most of last week off, which means we did a lot of work. We set up basically a bunny prison camp when we moved all the babies.

In other good news my drake who got a stay of execution is so far behaving himself and following the duck hens instead of harassing the chickens.

Chick integration is going super easy. Broody and her two chicks are doing well. My one remaining broody is due to hatch this week. Hopefully she's a good mom. 

I also set some ordered muscovy eggs under a duck last week. I will find out later this week if any are developing.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I will get a few pictures tomorrow. I haven't taken any new ones in the last week, no one to share them with. Husband did something to his leg, so he took most of last week off, which means we did a lot of work. We set up basically a bunny prison camp when we moved all the babies.
> 
> In other good news my drake who got a stay of execution is so far behaving himself and following the duck hens instead of harassing the chickens.
> 
> Chick integration is going super easy. Broody and her two chicks are doing well. My one remaining broody is due to hatch this week. Hopefully she's a good mom.
> 
> I also set some ordered muscovy eggs under a duck last week. I will find out later this week if any are developing.


Awesome...Sounds like we all are waiting for things to go well..Fingers crossed..I can't wait to see the new Jurassic Park movie....whooot....


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> Awesome...Sounds like we all are waiting for things to go well..Fingers crossed..I can't wait to see the new Jurassic Park movie....whooot....


I love dinosaurs, anything dinosaurs. Of course Chris Pratt isn't bad on the eyes either.


----------



## chickens really

I'm going to start new threads here tomorrow..
Or answer old ones you can all continue to reply too...


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I love dinosaurs, anything dinosaurs. Of course Chris Pratt isn't bad on the eyes either.


Whoot anything dinosaur is cool...A treat on the eyes is an added bonus...


----------



## chickens really

I keep feeling the need to thank you all...You never had to come here and I appreciate all this from all of you...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> I keep feeling the need to thank you all...You never had to come here and I appreciate all this from all of you...


*Hug emoji*


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> I keep feeling the need to thank you all...You never had to come here and I appreciate all this from all of you...


This place is better for us introverts anyways.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> This place is better for us introverts anyways.


Exactly...Well said...It's like The other forum members left and we are left behind to run it...Lol


----------



## chickens really

@Scooby 
Your going to return?...I hope so...


----------



## Scooby

I always wanted to get locked in the grocery store at night and have free run of the place. This is kinda like that.


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> @Scooby
> Your going to return?...I hope so...


Return here? For sure.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I always wanted to get locked in the grocery store at night and have free run of the place. This is kinda like that.


Bahahaha...Whoot...Yes...Welcome I'm Edward scizzor hands...Lol


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> Bahahaha...Whoot...Yes...Welcome I'm Edward scizzor hands...Lol


I will skip the haircut, but you can come trim my hedges.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Return here? For sure.


Awesome...Doesn't matter where we are as long as we are having fun...SMOOCh....


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I will skip the haircut, but you can come trim my hedges.


lol I'll send hubby he loves doing the hedges


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> Awesome...Doesn't matter where we are as long as we are having fun...SMOOCh....


Will you go back to the other place if they let you? I see you have Bunny Boy as your avatar now, sweet.


----------



## chickens really

I think this is the most action this place has seen in months...


----------



## Scooby

I'm really curious how long it takes before someone answers my threads. See how often folks come by here.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Will you go back to the other place if they let you? I see you have Bunny Boy as your avatar now, sweet.


Depends I really feel pushed out and being watched daily is something I feel I can't handle anymore...


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> I think this is the most action this place has seen in months...


I was gonna answer a few recent threads, but not many to answer.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I'm really curious how long it takes before someone answers my threads. See how often folks come by here.


I'm sure once more active posts others will come..


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> Depends I really feel pushed out and being watched daily is something I feel I can't handle anymore...


It is weird there now knowing what I know. You get more answers there but it can be a bit rough.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> It is weird there now knowing what I know. You get more answers there but it can be a bit rough.


Exactly...Here I don't think anyone will jump in and say your wrong...Lol...Hug..


----------



## Scooby

I keep seeing my little Sherberts picture, he's adorable. He was the most stressed by the move. They all are stressed. My poor baby bunnies. Momma is a bit angry too. Has tried digging to China every day since I moved the kids out. She isn't usually a digger. I think she's going for her kids.


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> Exactly...Here I don't think anyone will jump in and say your wrong...Lol...Hug..


I never liked that.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I keep seeing my little Sherberts picture, he's adorable. He was the most stressed by the move. They all are stressed. My poor baby bunnies. Momma is a bit angry too. Has tried digging to China every day since I moved the kids out. She isn't usually a digger. I think she's going for her kids.


So sad they generally break when ready?...Strange.


----------



## Soon2Be

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Where'd you get her?


From the classroom that I used to teach in.  I resigned and couldn't find anyone that wanted to keep her in their classroom.


----------



## Soon2Be

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> I like wine and tequila. I downed 25 shots on my birthday last year. I blacked out after 22 shots. I can hold my liquor.


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> I will get a few pictures tomorrow. I haven't taken any new ones in the last week, no one to share them with. Husband did something to his leg, so he took most of last week off, which means we did a lot of work. We set up basically a bunny prison camp when we moved all the babies.
> 
> In other good news my drake who got a stay of execution is so far behaving himself and following the duck hens instead of harassing the chickens.
> 
> Chick integration is going super easy. Broody and her two chicks are doing well. My one remaining broody is due to hatch this week. Hopefully she's a good mom.
> 
> I also set some ordered muscovy eggs under a duck last week. I will find out later this week if any are developing.


Yay for the stay and the muscovy eggs.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> Thrush really isn't a big issue because it happens..Bad trims can ruin a horse..


She had to have gotten while with the people who traded her with the man we bought her from. Her feet look good other than being too long and the thrush. Had a couple rock blowouts on the sides that needed trimming. We've got her on the right track now.



chickens really said:


> What did you experience when picking her hooves...?


She lets you pick up her feet. Will even pick them up for you. But her collateral sulcus are deep and her bars are long. She has a slight dish. We caught it before it did any damage. Her structure isn't jeopardized and all the parts are where they should be. First pick was peeyew stinky. It's getting better daily and less and less necrotic gunk coming out each time.



BroodyChicken 500 said:


> *Hug emoji*


X2


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Scooby said:


> I always wanted to get locked in the grocery store at night and have free run of the place. This is kinda like that.


*Laughing emoji*


Soon2Be said:


> From the classroom that I used to teach in.  I resigned and couldn't find anyone that wanted to keep her in their classroom.


So what do you do now? My mom just got tenured at her school, thank God!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Sometimes I wonder why the hell I got married. Other times I feel so angry and hurt! Seriously dude! Can I just strangle him? 
J/k. I do love him. He just needs to get off these hours they have him on. It's driving us both to madness.


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> She had to have gotten while with the people who traded her with the man we bought her from. Her feet look good other than being too long and the thrush. Had a couple rock blowouts on the sides that needed trimming. We've got her on the right track now.
> 
> She lets you pick up her feet. Will even pick them up for you. But her collateral sulcus are deep and her bars are long. She has a slight dish. We caught it before it did any damage. Her structure isn't jeopardized and all the parts are where they should be. First pick was peeyew stinky. It's getting better daily and less and less necrotic gunk coming out each time.
> As a rule never purchase a horse thar needs a trim feet should be trimmed and properly. No feet, no horse...Hugs...Best wishes that the trims help..
> 
> X2


----------



## Scooby

Soon2Be said:


> Yay for the stay and the muscovy eggs.


I hope at least a couple muscovy eggs hatch. The hen keeps leaving her nest every time I come near her. I also candled the eggs after I received them, but I was unsure if they were good or not from the shipping.

I think maybe my drake is able to breed again. He had a semi prolapse with a sore, Shannon helped me hopefully straighten him out. I think the aggression was from frustration from not being able to mate.

I will start checking egg fertility again.


----------



## Soon2Be

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> *Laughing emoji*
> 
> So what do you do now? My mom just got tenured at her school, thank God!


I work part time with no hassles or headaches (at a job that doesn't involve school politics and there is no stress). The rest of the time I am at home tending to my animals.


----------



## Scooby

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Sometimes I wonder why the hell I got married. Other times I feel so angry and hurt! Seriously dude! Can I just strangle him?
> J/k. I do love him. He just needs to get off these hours they have him on. It's driving us both to madness.


I think every marriage is a roller coaster. My husband works a lot too.


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Sometimes I wonder why the hell I got married. Other times I feel so angry and hurt! Seriously dude! Can I just strangle him?
> J/k. I do love him. He just needs to get off these hours they have him on. It's driving us both to madness.


Love..LOVE, love ,_LOVE...So much love...Lol...My Husband drives me crazy too!_


----------



## chickens really

Hot as heck here I just vacuum my house and sweating like a race horse....


----------



## Soon2Be

Tenure doesn't exist in Indiana. Not like it does in other states. If a teacher isn't doing their job and the students reflect that - if it goes on for two years, the 3rd year they can be let go. They changed their tenure laws more recently and honestly it is for the better.


----------



## chickens really

Yikes I sprayed the flea spray too around the baseboards....


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Yikes I sprayed the flea spray too around the baseboards....


Do you have issues with fleas? I hate them as much as I hate mosquitoes. LOL


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Do you have issues with fleas? I hate them as much as I hate mosquitoes. LOL


I'm not sure but I don't want to know either so once a month I spray around my baseboards in the summer...


----------



## MillersFarm

Hi~! @chickens really Sorry I couldn't reply to your emails, Something came up and I had to go to my sister's for a little bit.. I'm so glad we can all talk with each other again though


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> I'm not sure but I don't want to know either so once a month I spray around my baseboards in the summer...


I only have fleas once, they only were liking my oldest dog. I finally powdered my rug and sprayed the dog to be rid of them.


----------



## Scooby

MillersFarm said:


> Hi~! @chickens really Sorry I couldn't reply to your emails, Something came up and I had to go to my sister's for a little bit.. I'm so glad we can all talk with each other again though


I'm oldhen, in case you didn't recognize me. Glad you made it here.


----------



## MillersFarm

Scooby said:


> I'm oldhen, in case you didn't recognize me. Glad you made it here.


I think I have everyone figured out  Love your avvy btw. Almost bought a rabbit that looked just like yours at a flock swap.. Can't have rabbits here though, They wouldn't last


----------



## Scooby

MillersFarm said:


> I think I have everyone figured out  Love your avvy btw. Almost bought a rabbit that looked just like yours at a flock swap.. Can't have rabbits here though, They wouldn't last


I have 9 little ones. They are all adorable for now.


----------



## MillersFarm

Scooby said:


> I have 9 little ones. They are all adorable for now.


I've got a friend who's a breeder, She has over 100 rabbits.. Same place I got my seramas, I'd imagine owning 1 rabbit would be a handful.. But 100? No way..

Sorry I can't stay to chat, I've gotta get up early for work tomorrow.. I'll be on later in the afternoon to talk though~! Good Night guys~


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I only have fleas once, they only were liking my oldest dog. I finally powdered my rug and sprayed the dog to be rid of them.


Only had them once here in my Duck house...Came in the straw I bought..We burned that stuff.
My Dogs only had a couple on them but now I'm paranoid...


----------



## chickens really

MillersFarm said:


> I've got a friend who's a breeder, She has over 100 rabbits.. Same place I got my seramas, I'd imagine owning 1 rabbit would be a handful.. But 100? No way..
> 
> Sorry I can't stay to chat, I've gotta get up early for work tomorrow.. I'll be on later in the afternoon to talk though~! Good Night guys~


Please come back tomorrow okay...


----------



## Scooby

I keep reading that there's a problem with this site, and everyone moved elsewhere, but I can't find this elsewhere. Weird, maybe this place is like Chernobyl?


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I keep reading that there's a problem with this site, and everyone moved elsewhere, but I can't find this elsewhere. Weird, maybe this place is like Chernobyl?


Lol....We are contaminated....Yikes....


----------



## chickens really

How do we move then?


----------



## chickens really

What an adventure I've brought all off my Peeps on eh...Bahahaha...We might be in Chernobyl as was mentioned by my twin...


----------



## Scooby

I keep looking for this chicken keeping forum that I read everyone moved to but I can't find it. There doesn't seem to be any real information around here about anything. Weird no one else has answered anything.


----------



## Scooby

We might grow an extra head from the contamination.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

MillersFarm said:


> Hi~! @chickens really Sorry I couldn't reply to your emails, Something came up and I had to go to my sister's for a little bit.. I'm so glad we can all talk with each other again though


Hi Jaimie! 


Scooby said:


> I keep reading that there's a problem with this site, and everyone moved elsewhere, but I can't find this elsewhere. Weird, maybe this place is like Chernobyl?


Or maybe this is a set up made by overlords to monitor us?


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Scooby said:


> We might grow an extra head from the contamination.


Then we'll be able to see if two heads really are better than one.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Anyone else get this when trying to post 2 consecutive replies?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Well last night we cut down about a 30ft persimmon tree and cleared it. Almost done fencing in her pasture. On the way to walmart to pick up some hinges and latches to make three more duck yards. Things are progressing. After that I am building more duck houses and shade covers and we are erecting a small run in stable just Rose's size for weather and winter relief. Our animals just don't know how hard we work for them!


----------



## Scooby

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Anyone else get this when trying to post 2 consecutive replies?
> View attachment 30064


I did earlier. This place is starting to creep me out.


----------



## Scooby

Also not a single new post but ours. Nothing can be this slow.


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Anyone else get this when trying to post 2 consecutive replies?
> View attachment 30064


Yes....I thought it was me?


----------



## chickens really

Did Layla send us all to dooms door?


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I did earlier. This place is starting to creep me out.


lol...Boo!...


----------



## chickens really

Where should we be?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I dunno but I'm about to be in bed! Haha. Goodnight y'all!


Wait.... Maybe we are in timeout?


----------



## Scooby

I suddenly feel like I'm in summer camp, and now I'm homesick.


----------



## chickens really

Good night..


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I suddenly feel like I'm in summer camp, and now I'm homesick.


Too funny I have been sad too looking for home...Quack, quack!


----------



## Scooby

Have you heard anything about your return?


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Have you heard anything about your return?


Not for awhile...


----------



## Buffchucks

Hey ya'll, guess who  :hugs


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> I keep reading that there's a problem with this site, and everyone moved elsewhere, but I can't find this elsewhere. Weird, maybe this place is like Chernobyl?


Funny!


----------



## Soon2Be

I think it is poultrykeeperforum.com


----------



## Soon2Be

Buffchucks said:


> Hey ya'll, guess who  :hugs


Hmmmm? I am clueless. But, what is new?


----------



## Soon2Be

However, poultrykeeperforum is based in the UK. It doesnt look much more active than this site?


----------



## Soon2Be

I set up an acct there, but not sure if I like the set up.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

I start a camp gig today. I work from 1-4 Monday-Thursday and I’m not allowed to use my phone. It’s about an hours drive each way so I won’t be online from 12-5.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Wow, I had no idea this place had imploded! I used to come here as a guest in the past looking for information.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> I start a camp gig today. I work from 1-4 Monday-Thursday and I'm not allowed to use my phone. It's about an hours drive each way so I won't be online from 12-5.


Camp sounds fun!


----------



## chickens really

Is it okay for us to yap here?


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> Is it okay for us to yap here?


I don't see why not. The site may not be supported much anymore by Xenforo who seems to be the driver of this website. Kind of like old software not working anymore. So at some point the entire website may fall apart. But until then, keep talking! Its not like its illegal to be here. lol


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

I have to run to town right now so I won't be around for a couple hours. I'll check back in later.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Camp sounds fun!


Not really. I will be in charge of 20-25 entitled children.


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Not really. I will be in charge of 20-25 entitled children.


Just picture them as chickens and you will enjoy them more...


----------



## chickens really

Buffchucks said:


> Hey ya'll, guess who  :hugs


Hello young Lassie....


----------



## Soon2Be

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> I start a camp gig today. I work from 1-4 Monday-Thursday and I'm not allowed to use my phone. It's about an hours drive each way so I won't be online from 12-5.


Have a good time!


----------



## Soon2Be

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Not really. I will be in charge of 20-25 entitled children.


They will love you!


----------



## chickens really

Layla's said I can go to backyard herds and do my banning over there?...
Do you all want to go there?
@Scooby @Soon2Be @BroodyChicken 500 @MatthewsHomestead @WorldsOldestChicken 
I don't know if it matters?....I'll only go if you all come too....


----------



## Soon2Be

I am busy again working on that garden bed. Honestly feeling dead after 1 hour. I was able to get the ducks out briefly. They didn't venture very far - so after about 15 min I put them back so that I could go work on the opposite side of the house. 
I will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Layla's said I can go to backyard herds and do my banning over there?...
> Do you all want to go there?


Oh?


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I am busy again working on that garden bed. Honestly feeling dead after 1 hour. I was able to get the ducks out briefly. They didn't venture very far - so after about 15 min I put them back so that I could go work on the opposite side of the house.
> I will post pics as soon as I can.


Alright....


----------



## Soon2Be

Whatever the group wants to do - I don't mind.  I think we have lots to share and learn from one another!


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> Just picture them as chickens and you will enjoy them more...


*Laughing emoji*


chickens really said:


> Layla's said I can go to backyard herds and do my banning over there?...
> Do you all want to go there?
> @Scooby @Soon2Be @BroodyChicken 500 @MatthewsHomestead @WorldsOldestChicken
> I don't know if it matters?....I'll only go if you all come too....


Hmm maybe.


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> *Laughing emoji*
> 
> Hmm maybe.


I think I'll stay here till something goes wrong...I'm off the other site till July 15th can you believe..?
I must be well liked ..lol


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Well last night we cut down about a 30ft persimmon tree and cleared it. Almost done fencing in her pasture. On the way to walmart to pick up some hinges and latches to make three more duck yards. Things are progressing. After that I am building more duck houses and shade covers and we are erecting a small run in stable just Rose's size for weather and winter relief. Our animals just don't know how hard we work for them!


I missed this reply...Sounds like things are getting accomplished at least...


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> Layla's said I can go to backyard herds and do my banning over there?...
> Do you all want to go there?
> @Scooby @Soon2Be @BroodyChicken 500 @MatthewsHomestead @WorldsOldestChicken
> I don't know if it matters?....I'll only go if you all come too....


I'm already a member there.


----------



## Scooby

So did we move?


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> I think I'll stay here till something goes wrong...I'm off the other site till July 15th can you believe..?
> I must be well liked ..lol


You are well liked.


----------



## Scooby

Soon2Be said:


> I set up an acct there, but not sure if I like the set up.


I saw with you a new member there's a total of 19 members. 

They also said they couldn't post here which doesn't seem correct.


----------



## thelistgoeson

Hello?


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Scooby said:


> I'm already a member there.


Me too.


----------



## thelistgoeson

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Me too.


X3


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

thelistgoeson said:


> Hello?


Hello there!


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

thelistgoeson said:


> X3


How did you find this place?


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Oh and who ARE you?! Ha!


----------



## thelistgoeson




----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> I saw with you a new member there's a total of 19 members.
> 
> They also said they couldn't post here which doesn't seem correct.


Yeah, I dont understand the move either? 
I set up a membership so that I could ask questions.


----------



## Soon2Be

I have been out working in the flower bed destroying vinca. Muhahaha! 
Actually it has probably gotten the best of me. ld:


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Soon2Be said:


> I have been out working in the flower bed destroying vinca. Muhahaha!
> Actually it has probably gotten the best of me. ld:


Whats vinca?


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

thelistgoeson said:


> View attachment 30066


One slip and we will figure out who you are!!


----------



## Soon2Be

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Whats vinca?


It is a ground cover, but actually very invasive and kills all of your other plants. It also gets weedy with grass. I just dug it all up. Mine might have had flowers for like a week. The rest of the time it is just green stuff taking over.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Soon2Be said:


> It is a ground cover, but actually very invasive and kills all of your other plants. It also gets weedy with grass. I just dug it all up. Mine might have had flowers for like a week. The rest of the time it is just green stuff taking over.


Thats too bad its so invasive, its actually a pretty plant! We have this invasive weed, looks like tiny clover and it gets into the grass as well and kills it. Its a constant fight to keep it at bay. I need to work on the dog's run soon, this weed has killed so much grass back there.


----------



## thelistgoeson




----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Not really. I will be in charge of 20-25 entitled children.


Did you survive today?


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

thelistgoeson said:


> View attachment 30070


Ok, so you are someone that likes to cuss and argue?  Thats a broad spectrum of humanity.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

AND you must come from BYC judging from the emoji!


----------



## Soon2Be

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Thats too bad its so invasive, its actually a pretty plant! We have this invasive weed, looks like tiny clover and it gets into the grass as well and kills it. Its a constant fight to keep it at bay. I need to work on the dog's run soon, this weed has killed so much grass back there.


It was just so much work with its upkeep. You would think it would kill grass! They are best buds. Lol
Anyway, I dont have the energy anymore or the time. So, I dug it up.
I still have to put mulch down, but want a layer of cardboard first to smother any leftovers. So, hopefully tomorrow it won't rain until late.


----------



## thelistgoeson

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Ok, so you are someone that likes to cuss and argue?  Thats a broad spectrum of humanity.


The complete opposite.


----------



## Soon2Be

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Ok, so you are someone that likes to cuss and argue?  Thats a broad spectrum of humanity.


I never knew that was a cuss and argue emoji. But, when the poop emoji came out - I thought that was a Hershey kiss. So there's that.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Soon2Be said:


> It was just so much work with its upkeep. You would think it would kill grass! They are best buds. Lol
> Anyway, I dont have the energy anymore or the time. So, I dug it up.
> I still have to put mulch down, but want a layer of cardboard first to smother any leftovers. So, hopefully tomorrow it won't rain until late.


Well you survived to tell us. LOL Sometimes it easier to just get rid of it all. It will behave now.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

thelistgoeson said:


> The complete opposite.
> View attachment 30074


Hmmm....someone that does NOT cuss or argue....I need more info!! What sort of birds do you keep and how many?


----------



## chickens really

Yep....who are you? Why so secretive?


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Soon2Be said:


> I never knew that was a cuss and argue emoji. But, when the poop emoji came out - I thought that was a Hershey kiss. So there's that.


Yeah, see he appears to be ranting and cussing but he cant cause his mouth gets covered before the obscenities come out.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Soon2Be said:


> But, when the poop emoji came out - I thought that was a Hershey kiss. So there's that.


Lots of people think thats a hersheys kiss. I KNEW that thing was poop the moment I saw it.


----------



## chickens really

I just weeded my strawberries and yikes it was terrible.. We also gave a spreading weed here and I can't remember it's name..


----------



## chickens really

Oh well...Thanks for coming to the ghost town...


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

chickens really said:


> I just weeded my strawberries and yikes it was terrible.. We also gave a spreading weed here and I can't remember it's name..


I dont know the name of weeds either, I just know they are awful creatures.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

thelistgoeson said:


> The complete opposite.
> View attachment 30074


You like to bake and are 1 slice shy of a full cake??  (just judging your avatar not your person).


----------



## chickens really

The weed I'm talking about is creeping Charlie...


----------



## thelistgoeson

I have ducks and chickens and a bunny.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

thelistgoeson said:


> View attachment 30066


Tim? 


WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Did you survive today?


Barely.


----------



## chickens really

thelistgoeson said:


> I have ducks and chickens and a bunny.


It's Tim...


----------



## Soon2Be

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Yeah, see he appears to be ranting and cussing but he cant cause his mouth gets covered before the obscenities come out.


I thought he was just talking too much and had to have his mouth covered.


----------



## Soon2Be

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Lots of people think thats a hersheys kiss. I KNEW that thing was poop the moment I saw it.


I sent them to people :kiss:kiss:  poop:


----------



## Scooby

So there's no mods here either? No one to scold the naughty children? Or Shannon?  whohahahhahah.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I sent them to people :kiss:kiss:  poop:


That is too hilarious..Bahahaha...Whoot...


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> So there's no mods here either? No one to scold the naughty children? Or Shannon?  whohahahhahah.


Lol...I'm laughing so hard...Bahahaha...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Soon2Be said:


> It is a ground cover, but actually very invasive and kills all of your other plants. It also gets weedy with grass. I just dug it all up. Mine might have had flowers for like a week. The rest of the time it is just green stuff taking over.


I didn't know it was invasive. I planted some with the honeysuckle and ivy on the side of my property to keep the soil from eroding. Thankfully I planted a little so I just pulled it out.


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Soon2Be said:


> I sent them to people :kiss:kiss:  poop:


Kiss kiss, poop poop, oh what a relief it is...


----------



## WorldsOldestChicken

Scooby said:


> So there's no mods here either? No one to scold the naughty children? Or Shannon?  whohahahhahah.


NOBODY can ban Shannon from here!!


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

We need better emojis!!!


----------



## chickens really

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> NOBODY can ban Shannon from here!!


If they can I'll probably be the first to go...Lol


----------



## thelistgoeson

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> We need better emojis!!!


----------



## thelistgoeson




----------



## thelistgoeson




----------



## thelistgoeson




----------



## thelistgoeson

chickens really said:


> It's Tim...


That was way too easy. This is my SufficientSelf usename too.


----------



## Soon2Be

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> I didn't know it was invasive. I planted some with the honeysuckle and ivy on the side of my property to keep the soil from eroding. Thankfully I planted a little so I just pulled it out.


People use it like that. I also planted ivy years ago. It is invasive too, but there are places to use it. Vinca was easy to pull in comparison.


----------



## Soon2Be

WorldsOldestChicken said:


> Kiss kiss, poop poop, oh what a relief it is...


----------



## Soon2Be

Here are the 4 out venturing into the world, but not too far mind you.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

thelistgoeson said:


> View attachment 30076
> View attachment 30078
> View attachment 30080
> View attachment 30082
> View attachment 30084
> View attachment 30086
> View attachment 30088
> View attachment 30090
> View attachment 30092
> View attachment 30094
> View attachment 30096





thelistgoeson said:


> View attachment 30098
> View attachment 30100
> View attachment 30102
> View attachment 30104
> View attachment 30106
> View attachment 30108
> View attachment 30110
> View attachment 30112
> View attachment 30114
> View attachment 30116
> View attachment 30118





thelistgoeson said:


> View attachment 30120
> View attachment 30122
> View attachment 30124
> View attachment 30126
> View attachment 30128
> View attachment 30130
> View attachment 30132
> View attachment 30134
> View attachment 30136
> View attachment 30138
> View attachment 30140





thelistgoeson said:


> View attachment 30142
> View attachment 30144
> View attachment 30146
> View attachment 30148
> View attachment 30150
> View attachment 30152
> View attachment 30154


How'd you do that?


----------



## thelistgoeson

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> How'd you do that?


I may or may not have 40 BYC emojis saved on my phone r


----------



## thelistgoeson

Apparently you have to wait 30 seconds to post after you just posted.


----------



## thelistgoeson

Then I get this...


----------



## Scooby

thelistgoeson said:


> Then I get this...
> View attachment 30166
> View attachment 30168


It seems to go away after you posted enough. I believe it's to stop spam.


----------



## Julie Birb

chickens really said:


> informative members with great discussions...
> rules are to be polite always...


Hellooooo!!


----------



## Scooby

Hello, everyone seems to have left for now. This place is pretty deserted except for us.


----------



## Julie Birb

Scooby said:


> Hello, everyone seems to have left for now. This place is pretty deserted except for us.


Are they all asleep?


----------



## Julie Birb

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Not really. I will be in charge of 20-25 entitled children.


Yak!!


----------



## Scooby

Julie Birb said:


> Are they all asleep?


Shouldn't be, hopefully they will return soon.


----------



## Julie Birb

Scooby said:


> Shouldn't be, hopefully they will return soon.


Good. I hope so. This format is similar to BYC's.


----------



## Scooby

Julie Birb said:


> Good. I hope so. This format is similar to BYC's.


Except no one else is here. It was abandoned by the original settlers.


----------



## Julie Birb

Scooby said:


> Except no one else is here. It was abandoned by the original settlers.


That's weird. Makes me think of acres of land with an old, abandoned barn on it.


----------



## Scooby

I told Shannon you are here by email, but that could take a while. Used to be email was the quick way.


----------



## Scooby

Julie Birb said:


> That's weird. Makes me think of acres of land with an old, abandoned barn on it.


I consider this place Chernobyl. Feel free to mutate.


----------



## Julie Birb

Yay. Thank you.


----------



## Julie Birb

Scooby said:


> I consider this place Chernobyl. Feel free to mutate.


LOL!! That is hilarious. Or it's Area 51. Ish.


----------



## Scooby

emojis are very limited too.


----------



## Julie Birb

That's no fun. It's kind of archaic?


----------



## Julie Birb

- you're right!! This is all of them!


----------



## thelistgoeson

And there are so many ads....


----------



## Julie Birb

No!! I hate ads. Guess they need them to pay for this site?


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Here are the 4 out venturing into the world, but not too far mind you.
> View attachment 30156
> View attachment 30158
> View attachment 30160
> View attachment 30162
> View attachment 30164


Awesome they are getting braver...


----------



## Scooby

I think we have taken to writing out our emojis, like "hugs" or "floor laughter". Kinda sad, but we gotta do what we can to get Shannon through her exile. She's like Napoleon, she will return.


----------



## Scooby

thelistgoeson said:


> And there are so many ads....


I'm not seeing too many.


----------



## chickens really

Julie Birb said:


> Hellooooo!!


Hellooo?...Welcome to the ghost town...


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I think we have taken to writing out our emojis, like "hugs" or "floor laughter". Kinda sad, but we gotta do what we can to get Shannon through her exile. She's like Napoleon, she will return.


Yes, I appreciate all this you are amazing friends..Big Hugs..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Awesome they are getting braver...


A little bit at a time ... real little bit.


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> I think we have taken to writing out our emojis, like "hugs" or "floor laughter". Kinda sad, but we gotta do what we can to get Shannon through her exile. She's like Napoleon, she will return.


Old school!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> A little bit at a time ... real little bit.


Soon you will be mad because they won't want to go back in...


----------



## Soon2Be

Julie Birb said:


> Hellooooo!!


Yayayayayaya! Hello gorgeous.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Soon you will be mad because they won't want to go back in...


That is exactly what my husband said. Lol


----------



## Soon2Be

I imagined once they were out they were going to fly as far as they could.  Even though I trimmed their wings, not sure I did enough. They fly a little in their run. Well, the girls do.


----------



## chickens really

My Ducks can fly but not too well..They fly about 50 feet and then land.


----------



## chickens really

I'm craving coffee right now and I better not make any or I'll be up all night..


----------



## Scooby

I'm up all night anyways lately. Stupid hot flashes stir up my nerve pain. I swear nights last 24 hours. Coffee sounds delicious right now though.


----------



## Soon2Be

Now, I want coffee. Ha. But, in about 5 min., I am tucking the ducks in and heading to bed myself.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Julie Birb said:


> Yak!!


24 to be exact. 


Julie Birb said:


> That's weird. Makes me think of acres of land with an old, abandoned barn on it.


Ooh let's explore the old barn...at night of course because Scooby Doo logic.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> Yes, I appreciate all this you are amazing friends..Big Hugs..


*Gives big hug back*


----------



## thelistgoeson

And....I forgot to take off Marshmallows angel wing wrap tonight. :barnie


----------



## thelistgoeson

It's been on for 48 hours. Should I check it?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> Layla's said I can go to backyard herds and do my banning over there?...
> Do you all want to go there?
> @Scooby @Soon2Be @BroodyChicken 500 @MatthewsHomestead @WorldsOldestChicken
> I don't know if it matters?....I'll only go if you all come too....


I'm already on there!



chickens really said:


> I missed this reply...Sounds like things are getting accomplished at least...


Yes! Today I went to three different TSC stores and finally got the pieces to mount our 8ft pallet gate, we finished the fencing on all but the stretch between my tack and feed room and the Hubby's new extra building, we got fencing up around the garden to keep her out of it, she got a bath and a good grooming, and we moved the wood/log pile! The Hubbs wants her in her own space as soon as we can get it all done. She is ready too! She knows it's for her! Smart stubborn girl of mine!



Scooby said:


> I'm already a member there.


What's your name on it.... I'm so unoriginal that mine is our homestead name for everything. Makes me easy to find though I reckon....



Soon2Be said:


> It is a ground cover, but actually very invasive and kills all of your other plants. It also gets weedy with grass. I just dug it all up. Mine might have had flowers for like a week. The rest of the time it is just green stuff taking over.


We have that too. But didn't plant it. It's growing in front of the house in our "rock bed". I don't mind it there though.



Soon2Be said:


> I thought he was just talking too much and had to have his mouth covered.


X2


Soon2Be said:


> Here are the 4 out venturing into the world, but not too far mind you.
> View attachment 30156
> View attachment 30158
> View attachment 30160
> View attachment 30162
> View attachment 30164


Way too cute and growing so fast!



Scooby said:


> Shouldn't be, hopefully they will return soon.


I kinda like our sleepy little town here.



Scooby said:


> Except no one else is here. It was abandoned by the original settlers.


It's a ghost town!!!!!


----------



## Soon2Be

thelistgoeson said:


> It's been on for 48 hours. Should I check it?


You could, it could be fixed by now. Or leave it one more day?


----------



## Soon2Be

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I'm already on there!
> 
> Yes! Today I went to three different TSC stores and finally got the pieces to mount our 8ft pallet gate, we finished the fencing on all but the stretch between my tack and feed room and the Hubby's new extra building, we got fencing up around the garden to keep her out of it, she got a bath and a good grooming, and we moved the wood/log pile! The Hubbs wants her in her own space as soon as we can get it all done. She is ready too! She knows it's for her! Smart stubborn girl of mine!
> 
> What's your name on it.... I'm so unoriginal that mine is our homestead name for everything. Makes me easy to find though I reckon....
> 
> We have that too. But didn't plant it. It's growing in front of the house in our "rock bed". I don't mind it there though.
> 
> X2
> 
> Way too cute and growing so fast!
> 
> I kinda like our sleepy little town here.
> 
> It's a ghost town!!!!!


Miss your books.


----------



## chickens really

Good morning Peeps


----------



## chickens really

Hello...Have you been keeping the thread going at our original Coop?..Please do..I might be gone but I don't want anyone to forget me?..lol..


----------



## chickens really

For some reason I can't read BYC again..? I could and as long as I never signed in I was able to read everything. Now it just reminds me of my Banned status..July 15th is the day I'm not incarcerated to this Ghost Town..Holy moly eh?..You would think I really did something terrible ..
Having great friends sure helps pass the time though..
I never made coffee last night..I'm sure enjoying a cup now though...
Today is going to be awesome..only 19C today..
So far all my Duck eggs are still doing good. I'll lock down I guess on Thursday night...


----------



## chickens really

I sure have been given lots of time to think about my new strategy for my return to BYC..Lol..
I will not reply to any egg hatching threads and have a few people to add to my list of ignored members. Will not peek to see what they replied or I'll cut off my own finger!..lol..
All I want to do is yap with my friends...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Hello...Have you been keeping the thread going at our original Coop?..Please do..I might be gone but I don't want anyone to forget me?..lol..


I wasn't sure what we are doing over there.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I sure have been given lots of time to think about my new strategy for my return to BYC..Lol..
> I will not reply to any egg hatching threads and have a few people to add to my list of ignored members. Will not peek to see what they replied or I'll cut off my own finger!..lol..
> All I want to do is yap with my friends...


Awe. :hugs: 
I think you should offer advice where needed though. Like I have told you many times, I wouldn't even have ducks if I had not read your threads about ducks.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I wasn't sure what we are doing over there.


Please chat it right up please..Someone wants it gone..They pushed me out as long as possible. Can't get rid of me completely though...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Cluck cluck!


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> Please chat it right up please..Someone wants it gone..They pushed me out as long as possible. Can't get rid of me completely though...


We will do our best!

I candled 2 of Charlotte's eggs last night and I saw veins and the embryos were moving!!!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Awe. :hugs:
> I think you should offer advice where needed though. Like I have told you many times, I wouldn't even have ducks if I had not read your threads about ducks.


I know...Hugs right back..I don't want to shoot myself in the foot though and I like my fingers..lol


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> We will do our best!
> 
> I candled 2 of Charlotte's eggs last night and I saw veins and the embryos were moving!!!


Fantastic news. I will miss your hatch..You can text me though


----------



## Soon2Be

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> We will do our best!
> 
> I candled 2 of Charlotte's eggs last night and I saw veins and the embryos were moving!!!


Woot!


----------



## chickens really

I won't be buying BYCs calendar this year..Every picture that wins is a reminder of the ones that try to destroy me lol.....Not all of them but some..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I won't be buying BYCs calendar this year..Every picture that wins is a reminder of the ones that try to destroy me lol.....Not all of them but some..


Do you usually buy it?


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> For some reason I can't read BYC again..? I could and as long as I never signed in I was able to read everything. Now it just reminds me of my Banned status..July 15th is the day I'm not incarcerated to this Ghost Town..Holy moly eh?..You would think I really did something terrible ..
> Having great friends sure helps pass the time though..
> I never made coffee last night..I'm sure enjoying a cup now though...
> Today is going to be awesome..only 19C today..
> So far all my Duck eggs are still doing good. I'll lock down I guess on Thursday night...


Have you tried clearing your cookies or using a different machine that you never have logged in from?


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> Fantastic news. I will miss your hatch..You can text me though


I will, don't worry. 
Jane just tried a stint at being broody! *faints* 
She just yelled her head off and I let them out to free range.


----------



## chickens really

Also someone needs to start the day by saying Good morning Peeps....Make sure to wave too!...


----------



## Soon2Be

I am usually up early. I can do that once I get coffee. No good mornings til that first sip.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Have you tried clearing your cookies or using a different machine that you never have logged in from?


Clear my cookies?..Huh..I'm sad but not vomit sad yet...Lol...Kidding. I'm not sure what you mean?


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I am usually up early. I can do that once I get coffee. No good mornings til that first sip.


Awesome thanks...A little bit of me to start everyone's day...Whoot..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Clear my cookies?..Huh..I'm sad but not vomit sad yet...Lol...Kidding. I'm not sure what you mean?


Haha haha. Cookies cache the pages you view on the web. 
Where's your son?


----------



## Soon2Be

What do you use to be on the interwebs?


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Haha haha. Cookies cache the pages you view on the web.
> Where's your son?


Oh...He went to work..I'll get him to help this evening then...


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> What do you use to be on the interwebs?


Huh?..IPad and my iPhone


----------



## chickens really

I can go two weeks without reading I think?..Scared they will ban me longer for reading too..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Huh?..IPad and my iPhone


There should be settings for your web history. If you open that up you can clear the history (clearing cookies). Cookies are like a reminder that you have been to that site before and will help the page load faster the next time you visit. 
However, that means it remembers settings. If you clear it, you clear passwords too - so make sure you know them or you will be resetting them.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I can go two weeks without reading I think?..Scared they will ban me longer for reading too..


That's silly. Unless they have banned your isp and I doubt they are that sophisticated.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Jane is being difficult! She seems to want to brood so I sectioned off a nest box for her and put 2 eggs in it. She isn’t impressed. She’s waiting for Albastru to lay.


----------



## chickens really

I'll stay here in the Ghost town of Misfits...I'll do my time..


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Jane is being difficult! She seems to want to brood so I sectioned off a nest box for her and put 2 eggs in it. She isn't impressed. She's waiting for Albastru to lay.


I would kick her off the nest and don't allow her to Brood...


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> That's silly. Unless they have banned your isp and I doubt they are that sophisticated.


I'm serious I'm banned on google too if I try to read anything BYC


----------



## Soon2Be

Well, there is a theme song for the Isle of misfit toys ...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I'm serious I'm banned on google too if I try to read anything BYC


Weird. Clear your cookie cache.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Well, there is a theme song for the Isle of misfit toys ...


Oh my that's my song eh?..Bahahaha..Awesome!...Whoot!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Weird. Clear your cookie cache.


Okay....Definitely something my son will need to do unless my friend calls me today. She is more computer savvy I think?


----------



## Soon2Be

Ok. Got to get things going this morning. I have the dogs to groom today and finish up that flower bed to move onto the next one. It is supposed to rain. So, hoping it blows over so that I can get everything done. 
The hubs mentioned how I should be glad to have the day off .... pffft days off of my part-time job is more work than I do when I am getting paid. 
:grumble:


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Oh my that's my song eh?..Bahahaha..Awesome!...Whoot!


Our song.


----------



## chickens really

If I go to settings does it say clear your cookies or something?...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> I would kick her off the nest and don't allow her to Brood...


That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Soon2Be

Bye for now!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Ok. Got to get things going this morning. I have the dogs to groom today and finish up that flower bed to move onto the next one. It is supposed to rain. So, hoping it blows over so that I can get everything done.
> The hubs mentioned how I should be glad to have the day off .... pffft days off of my part-time job is more work than I do when I am getting paid.
> :grumble:


Alright, chat soon...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

I keep kicking Jane out of the nest box and she keeps going back on.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> If I go to settings does it say clear your cookies or something?...


I no longer have iPhone or iPad- or else I could try to walk you through it. Maybe do a search.
Or another solution is to use a different browser other than Google Firefox is a good one.
Ok, got to go. :*)


----------



## chickens really

I don't speak Chinese...Bahahaha...Whoot..I don't know what your talking about. All I do is turn on and off my devices and type...
I'll figure it out....


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> I keep kicking Jane out of the nest box and she keeps going back on.


Has she laid her egg today?..Possibly all she needs to do..


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> Has she laid her egg today?..Possibly all she needs to do..


Yes she has laid today


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Yes she has laid today


Then not Broody yet...


----------



## chickens really

Pop her into a wire bottom crate elevated off the ground so her belly cools to break her from becoming full Broody..


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Well she is out in the run right now. I think she has decided that motherhood isn’t for her.


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Well she is out in the run right now. I think she has decided that motherhood isn't for her.


Awesome..She was just being silly then..


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> Awesome..She was just being silly then..


Yes. I sure hope she will be her normal self now.


----------



## chickens really

My Husband reset my devices so now I can read BYC too..Believe me I won't try to log in..


----------



## MillersFarm

Good morning~! I'm just about to head out and watch a movie with a friend so I'm just stopping by to say hello~


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

MillersFarm said:


> Good morning~! I'm just about to head out and watch a movie with a friend so I'm just stopping by to say hello~


Have fun!


----------



## chickens really

MillersFarm said:


> Good morning~! I'm just about to head out and watch a movie with a friend so I'm just stopping by to say hello~


Hello....Thanks for popping in to say hi...


----------



## chickens really

I'm just here kicking stones till someone comes to chat...Lol..Thud.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

I have to leave for work soon


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> I have to leave for work soon


That's okay...
I dug my own grave...I appreciate all the time you have to spend with me...
Chat soon. Have a good day...


----------



## chickens really

This is crazy..Penelope moved all her eggs into Poppys nest..A distant hike too. The nest has about 8 eggs in it now and Penelope is sitting on it. I'm adding in more eggs today...


----------



## chickens really

Hellooo!....Quack?...Quack!
Darn back to kicking stones again...lol...


----------



## chickens really

@Diamond Rose 
You don't want to share who you are?...That's okay.. I'm just intrigued now..As we all will be.


----------



## chickens really

I'm not ashamed of myself at all.. Well a tiny bit I suppose but having a great group of friends like you will get me trough this..The island of Misfits is fine for now.


----------



## thelistgoeson

It actually WORKED!!!!!!!! Marshmallow's wrap worked! I just corrected angel wing on a 10 month old duck!!


----------



## chickens really

thelistgoeson said:


> It actually WORKED!!!!!!!! Marshmallow's wrap worked! I just corrected angel wing on a 10 month old duck!!


Wow...That's awesome...I'll redo Dandy when he molts his flight feathers..Great to know. Congrats Tim...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> This is crazy..Penelope moved all her eggs into Poppys nest..A distant hike too. The nest has about 8 eggs in it now and Penelope is sitting on it. I'm adding in more eggs today...


How did she move the eggs?


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> How did she move the eggs?


They can move eggs under their wings..People say they can't although I know they can..


----------



## chickens really

I had two nests in my Coop before I moved my Broody Chickens and had marked one nest of eggs with Black marker and the other with Green. Crazy Alice had moved the other coloured eggs into her nest too..all the other eggs I collected daily. I set them up is separate Brooders to set so was not a problem anymore.


----------



## chickens really

Do not start a tread on that topic either or your going to get a blast of replies you won't want to read...lol..


----------



## Scooby

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I'm already on there!
> 
> Yes! Today I went to three different TSC stores and finally got the pieces to mount our 8ft pallet gate, we finished the fencing on all but the stretch between my tack and feed room and the Hubby's new extra building, we got fencing up around the garden to keep her out of it, she got a bath and a good grooming, and we moved the wood/log pile! The Hubbs wants her in her own space as soon as we can get it all done. She is ready too! She knows it's for her! Smart stubborn girl of mine!
> 
> What's your name on it.... I'm so unoriginal that mine is our homestead name for everything. Makes me easy to find though I reckon....
> 
> We have that too. But didn't plant it. It's growing in front of the house in our "rock bed". I don't mind it there though.
> 
> X2
> 
> Way too cute and growing so fast!
> 
> I kinda like our sleepy little town here.
> 
> It's a ghost town!!!!!


I joined BYH when BYC went through their conversion. I haven't really gone back. I found many members rude, and no one would answer any of my post questions. At least someone could have said they had no idea just to answer them. I gave up. I already know what I need to know about the critters I keep, so I haven't a need to visit it too much, and goat people, horse people, and rabbit people are way worse than chicken people in their opinions on keeping them.


----------



## chickens really

I have to clean Bunny Boy again..He poops in his house still. I'm pulling out the litter box and see if that helps?


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Do you usually buy it?


Was usually given to me by members but I'm not thinking I'll be a favourite this year...lol


----------



## Soon2Be

thelistgoeson said:


> It actually WORKED!!!!!!!! Marshmallow's wrap worked! I just corrected angel wing on a 10 month old duck!!


Woot! That is great!


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Wow...That's awesome...I'll redo Dandy when he molts his flight feathers..Great to know. Congrats Tim...


Still having issues with Dandy?


----------



## Scooby

Hello inter-dimensional people. Can't type too much today, hands killing me again.

I have a broody that was due today or tomorrow but I don't have much hope. She has abandoned the eggs a few times, and one has disappeared, maybe it's buried in the bedding or someone ate it. I'm already over hatching for the year for chickens, so I'm actually hoping nothing hatches at this point. I need a break from chicken stuff.


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> I joined BYH when BYC went through their conversion. I haven't really gone back. I found many members rude, and no one would answer any of my post questions. At least someone could have said they had no idea just to answer them. I gave up. I already know what I need to know about the critters I keep, so I haven't a need to visit it too much, and goat people, horse people, and rabbit people are way worse than chicken people in their opinions on keeping them.


Animal people should be super friendly and willing to share- even accepting of differences of opinions!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Still having issues with Dandy?


Yes...Casanova roughed him up one day so it's back to all screwed up. Doesn't hang it pops up..


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Hello inter-dimensional people. Can't type too much today, hands killing me again.
> 
> I have a broody that was due today or tomorrow but I don't have much hope. She has abandoned the eggs a few times, and one has disappeared, maybe it's buried in the bedding or someone ate it. I'm already over hatching for the year for chickens, so I'm actually hoping nothing hatches at this point. I need a break from chicken stuff.


Keep waiting...I'm done myself..Won't be collecting anymore eggs this year..Incubator will be packed up after the last hatch.


----------



## Soon2Be

So, one dog groomed. 2 hours worth. Well 2.5. She is about 20lbs lighter. 
The other one won't take as long. Jade has hair like a sheep. It is crazy trying to mow through that with clippers and not wanting her bald. Next cut, I will take her to the groomers. Easier on my back and she does better with the feet.
Plus, since it is so much work - I tend to procrastinate the job. She should have had it trimmed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Animal people should be super friendly and willing to share- even accepting of differences of opinions!


Your too kind...People can be cruel..People can be stupid too and give out totally the wrong information...


----------



## Soon2Be

Yay. Going to rain so no more outside work for me. My elbows need the rest.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Yes...Casanova roughed him up one day so it's back to all screwed up. Doesn't hang it pops up..


Oh. Not fun.


----------



## Soon2Be

I let the ducks out while filling water containers. They kept going back and forth, but still not venturing very far from the front of the shed. Java Joe made it to the grass, but then he flew like 3 feet in the air back to the shed.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Yay. Going to rain so no more outside work for me. My elbows need the rest.


That sucks because you won't be here to entertain me?...I have to go soon too. I'll be back later although can chat now..


----------



## chickens really

I wish it would rain here..I'm tired of hauling water to certain plants...


----------



## chickens really

Hellooo?


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> So, one dog groomed. 2 hours worth. Well 2.5. She is about 20lbs lighter.
> The other one won't take as long. Jade has hair like a sheep. It is crazy trying to mow through that with clippers and not wanting her bald. Next cut, I will take her to the groomers. Easier on my back and she does better with the feet.
> Plus, since it is so much work - I tend to procrastinate the job. She should have had it trimmed 2 weeks ago.


Clipping Dogs is hard work...Mutsy needs a clip again.


----------



## chickens really

Well I'm gone till later...Everyone is gone again.
Hope to chat soon..


----------



## Scooby

Soon2Be said:


> So, one dog groomed. 2 hours worth. Well 2.5. She is about 20lbs lighter.
> The other one won't take as long. Jade has hair like a sheep. It is crazy trying to mow through that with clippers and not wanting her bald. Next cut, I will take her to the groomers. Easier on my back and she does better with the feet.
> Plus, since it is so much work - I tend to procrastinate the job. She should have had it trimmed 2 weeks ago.


What kind of clipper do you have. A professional grade one is definitely worth the money. I can give mine a haircut in a 1/2 hour, of course I was a groomer, so that experience helps.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> That sucks because you won't be here to entertain me?...I have to go soon too. I'll be back later although can chat now..


I will have to go groom a dog though. I do that in the back building. I just won't be working in the flower bed.


----------



## Soon2Be

Well poo. Was looking at other stuff and came back and you are gone.


----------



## Scooby

Soon2Be said:


> Animal people should be super friendly and willing to share- even accepting of differences of opinions!


In my experiences animal keeping people are nutty and lack human social skills. I just described myself to a T.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Soon2Be said:


> Miss your books.


Me too! Seems all I've had time is to look through and catch up on things.



Scooby said:


> I joined BYH when BYC went through their conversion. I haven't really gone back. I found many members rude, and no one would answer any of my post questions. At least someone could have said they had no idea just to answer them. I gave up. I already know what I need to know about the critters I keep, so I haven't a need to visit it too much, and goat people, horse people, and rabbit people are way worse than chicken people in their opinions on keeping them.


Oh no! At first I felt like that. But here lately ive had a lot of positive encounters and feedback. Even had someone recommend some great sites on hoof care, anatomy and how to properly trim.... Had a few I'll mannered answers on a post about my goats. But I think they were just jealous of how gorgeous my two are.



chickens really said:


> Keep waiting...I'm done myself..Won't be collecting anymore eggs this year..Incubator will be packed up after the last hatch.


Not me. I have until chickenstock to get my inventory up enough to make a decent price. Wish I wasn't out of data. Y'all need to see how cute George is getting and the baby bunnies!


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> What kind of clipper do you have. A professional grade one is definitely worth the money. I can give mine a haircut in a 1/2 hour, of course I was a groomer, so that experience helps.


Yeah. I have Andis pro clippers. I need new blades I am sure. 2 hours is the least amount I spend on her.
Why does it take so long at the groomers if you can get it done in half an hour? Dry time?


----------



## Soon2Be

Oh, I bathe her a different day too. So that is all trimming time. I take a few breaks cleaning the blades and such.


----------



## Scooby

Soon2Be said:


> Yeah. I have Andis pro clippers. I need new blades I am sure. 2 hours is the least amount I spend on her.
> Why does it take so long at the groomers if you cans get it done in half an hour? Dry time?


Well I just clip mine here because no one is paying me. When I groomed, a dog usually took 1 1/2 -2 hours to complete with some taking longer. Bath, dry time, and if the groomer is a good one, they will finish the work after the bath.

Poor groomers cut than bathe a dog and call it quits. A good groomer with blow and brush out a dog after the bath than clip and scissor so the finish is cleaner. I once rented space from a groomer who did the bad way. She could groom 8-10 dogs a day. I could only do 3-5.


----------



## Scooby

I should mention that professional andis clippers have a blade drive that needs changing occasionally, especially if you are seeing tracks left behind. It's a plastic part that is underneath the blade.


----------



## Scooby

Well I gotta go get some stuff done, pop back in later.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> In my experiences animal keeping people are nutty and lack human social skills. I just described myself to a T.


Good lord your not that way at all..We all enjoy you immensely...


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> I should mention that professional andis clippers have a blade drive that needs changing occasionally, especially if you are seeing tracks left behind. It's a plastic part that is underneath the blade.


Thanks. I knew there was something else I needed to do. I think it came with an extra one, I will check.


----------



## chickens really

Was outside for two minutes and total Mosquitoville here again with the cooler temp...


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> Well I just clip mine here because no one is paying me. When I groomed, a dog usually took 1 1/2 -2 hours to complete with some taking longer. Bath, dry time, and if the groomer is a good one, they will finish the work after the bath.
> 
> Poor groomers cut than bathe a dog and call it quits. A good groomer with blow and brush out a dog after the bath than clip and scissor so the finish is cleaner. I once rented space from a groomer who did the bad way. She could groom 8-10 dogs a day. I could only do 3-5.


One groomer I used to take the dogs to set the dogs under a big fan thing while crated. I have no idea if this is appropriate, but they always had time to get dogs in. The groomer that I am going to now takes a long time and she is booked at least 2 weeks ahead of time. 
I have no clue what she does. 
Sometimes I am disappointed in the groomers cuts (at any place). I never know if I didn't tell them the right info or they were in a hurry or what. Then I am left wondering why I paid money.  
At least when I do it myself, I own my disappointment. LOL


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Was outside for two minutes and total Mosquitoville here again with the cooler temp...


Well, I have to get the other dog done. I will be back later.


----------



## MillersFarm

Driving back from the movies.. loved it~ as soon as I got in the car and turned on my phone my buddy asked if I was on that chicken website(BYC) again. Told him no but he doesn't believe me  this place totally doesn't count.. right?


----------



## thelistgoeson

Attempting to make tortillas...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

That permanent smile though! And fuzzy cute little fur butts! Their eyes are almost open!


----------



## chickens really

MillersFarm said:


> Driving back from the movies.. loved it~ as soon as I got in the car and turned on my phone my buddy asked if I was on that chicken website(BYC) again. Told him no but he doesn't believe me  this place totally doesn't count.. right?


Nope it's not our Coop we are in transition I guess...Lol


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> That permanent smile though! And fuzzy cute little fur butts! Their eyes are almost open!
> View attachment 30170
> View attachment 30172
> View attachment 30174
> View attachment 30176


Adorable pictures...


----------



## chickens really

My friend called but our connection is terrible sometimes...Chhhhhh. Blip..chhhh!...Lol


----------



## thelistgoeson

I'm thinking I'll stick to chipatis….


----------



## chickens really

Does anyone want to move to BYH and chat through conversations instead?...
Up to everyone though...


----------



## chickens really

thelistgoeson said:


> I'm thinking I'll stick to chipatis&#8230;.


What's that?


----------



## Diamond Rose

chickens really said:


> @Diamond Rose
> You don't want to share who you are?...That's okay.. I'm just intrigued now..As we all will be.


Hello again.

For you to guess and me to decide if I should tell you....


----------



## thelistgoeson

chickens really said:


> What's that?


Thick Indian bread.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

MillersFarm said:


> Driving back from the movies.. loved it~ as soon as I got in the car and turned on my phone my buddy asked if I was on that chicken website(BYC) again. Told him no but he doesn't believe me  this place totally doesn't count.. right?


Nope. Doesn't count. Your just in a message group here. Lol



chickens really said:


> Nope it's not our Coop we are in transition I guess...Lol


Integration?...... Lol



chickens really said:


> Adorable pictures...


Thank you! *Running around joyfully*


----------



## thelistgoeson

chickens really said:


> Does anyone want to move to BYH and chat through conversations instead?...
> Up to everyone though...


I like BYH, but it would be a shame to leave this place. :gig


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I'll move. Heck I'm already on it


----------



## chickens really

Diamond Rose said:


> Hello again.
> 
> For you to guess and me to decide if I should tell you....


What ever...No big deal. I'm not hiding here. I'm here. Sorry was curious.


----------



## thelistgoeson

chickens really said:


> What ever...No big deal. I'm not hiding here. I'm here. Sorry was curious.


Pretty sure it is @MissNutmeg.


----------



## chickens really

thelistgoeson said:


> Pretty sure it is @MissNutmeg.


Don't know that user name?...Sorry..


----------



## chickens really

I'll be back later some things to accomplish here...


----------



## Scooby

Soon2Be said:


> One groomer I used to take the dogs to set the dogs under a big fan thing while crated. I have no idea if this is appropriate, but they always had time to get dogs in. The groomer that I am going to now takes a long time and she is booked at least 2 weeks ahead of time.
> I have no clue what she does.
> Sometimes I am disappointed in the groomers cuts (at any place). I never know if I didn't tell them the right info or they were in a hurry or what. Then I am left wondering why I paid money.
> At least when I do it myself, I own my disappointment. LOL


That's why I also cut my own hair. If it's gonna be messed up it might as well be free.


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> Good lord your not that way at all..We all enjoy you immensely...


I don't mind being a nut. Normal is overrated, and very boring to me. I walk to the beat of my own drum as the saying goes.


----------



## Soon2Be

So, here are some before and after shots. 
@Scooby I do have an extra motor drive, so will replace it before I use the clippers next time.
Jade. 







Gracie - sorry for the blurry before. I also forgot to take an after and she was not going to sit for me.







Cheesy smiles. This dog is the funniest dog ever! Well, I found these pics hilarious since I didn't even know I took them until just now.


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> That's why I also cut my own hair. If it's gonna be messed up it might as well be free.


I cut my husband's hair. His doesn't look as bad as the dogs.  And, his hair is so thin it takes all of 15 min.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Scooby said:


> In my experiences animal keeping people are nutty and lack human social skills. I just described myself to a T.


Same here. I have my close group of friends and they're the only ones I like to socialize with. Oh and you guys of course!


Diamond Rose said:


> Hello again.
> 
> For you to guess and me to decide if I should tell you....


Are you really 118 years old? Is this Sam?


thelistgoeson said:


> Pretty sure it is @MissNutmeg.


Who's that?


----------



## thelistgoeson

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Is this Sam?


With a username like that? Ha!


----------



## Scooby

Soon2Be said:


> So, here are some before and after shots.
> @Scooby I do have an extra motor drive, so will replace it before I use the clippers next time.
> Jade.
> View attachment 30178
> Gracie - sorry for the blurry before. I also forgot to take an after and she was not going to sit for me.
> View attachment 30180
> Cheesy smiles. This dog is the funniest dog ever! Well, I found these pics hilarious since I didn't even know I took them until just now.
> View attachment 30182


They look good, and you probably saved yourself about 100 bucks? I don't know the going rate anymore.


----------



## Diamond Rose

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Same here. I have my close group of friends and they're the only ones I like to socialize with. Oh and you guys of course!
> 
> Are you really 118 years old? Is this Sam?
> 
> Who's that?


I'm not really 118 

I like to swim................


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> They look good, and you probably saved yourself about 100 bucks? I don't know the going rate anymore.


I think it is more than that. Maybe $140 for both dogs. Plus, I tip. Lol
So, my wallet will be heavier, but now I need to see the chiropractor.


----------



## chickens really

Lol...The dogs look great...


----------



## Scooby

Soon2Be said:


> I think it is more than that. Maybe $140 for both dogs. Plus, I tip. Lol
> So, my wallet will be heavier, but now I need to see the chiropractor.


Wow, I gave grooming up too early I guess. I used to get 20-30 a dog. 70 a dog sounds more like it.


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> Lol...The dogs look great...


Hello Shannon. Won't be on until later tomorrow in case you will be missing me. Gotta get my video game fix with my friend. That broody hen will be on day 21 tomorrow. I don't expect anything to hatch, but we will see.

My drake appears to be all better. His equipment is all tucked in and he's traveling with the duck hens again. He still seems to have a thing for my blue splash large Cochin hen. He focuses on her and chases her. He gets so focused I can walk up to him and grab him by the neck, which is surprisingly strong. I'm not sure what his problem is with her, but at least it's not as bad as it was. I believe I saw the bullseye on the duck eggs again, need to double check them though.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Hello Shannon. Won't be on until later tomorrow in case you will be missing me. Gotta get my video game fix with my friend. That broody hen will be on day 21 tomorrow. I don't expect anything to hatch, but we will see.
> 
> My drake appears to be all better. His equipment is all tucked in and he's traveling with the duck hens again. He still seems to have a thing for my blue splash large Cochin hen. He focuses on her and chases her. He gets so focused I can walk up to him and grab him by the neck, which is surprisingly strong. I'm not sure what his problem is with her, but at least it's not as bad as it was. I believe I saw the bullseye on the duck eggs again, need to double check them though.


That's alright I'll be on and off tomorrow too. I miss ya...lol
Hope everything works out for you...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Diamond Rose said:


> I'm not really 118
> 
> I like to swim................


Hmmm Melanie?


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Lol...The dogs look great...


Thanks. It is hair and it grows obviously. It makes sense why Jade didn't want to be out more than 5 min the other day.


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> Wow, I gave grooming up too early I guess. I used to get 20-30 a dog. 70 a dog sounds more like it.


You would have been a bargain!


----------



## chickens really

I was cooking chicken in the oven in a glass baking dish..Boom it exploded..Scared the tar out of me...Lol..I hate glass baking dishes...


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> Hello Shannon. Won't be on until later tomorrow in case you will be missing me. Gotta get my video game fix with my friend. That broody hen will be on day 21 tomorrow. I don't expect anything to hatch, but we will see.
> 
> My drake appears to be all better. His equipment is all tucked in and he's traveling with the duck hens again. He still seems to have a thing for my blue splash large Cochin hen. He focuses on her and chases her. He gets so focused I can walk up to him and grab him by the neck, which is surprisingly strong. I'm not sure what his problem is with her, but at least it's not as bad as it was. I believe I saw the bullseye on the duck eggs again, need to double check them though.


You are a gamer? 
That muscovy boy. Lol


----------



## Diamond Rose

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Hmmm Melanie?


Whos Melanie?


----------



## Diamond Rose

chickens really said:


> I was cooking chicken in the oven in a glass baking dish..Boom it exploded..Scared the tar out of me...Lol..I hate glass baking dishes...


oof. Not fun! Did the glass fly everywhere?


----------



## chickens really

Diamond Rose said:


> oof. Not fun! Did the glass fly everywhere?


Sort of..The Chicken was saved..It didn't explode like some do..I'm awake now anyways. Now I have that to clean up in the morning..Have to wait for the oven to cool..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I was cooking chicken in the oven in a glass baking dish..Boom it exploded..Scared the tar out of me...Lol..I hate glass baking dishes...


Oh that happened to me once. I was cooking chicken too. Ugh. I hate glass baking dishes too. I use one or two still. Every time I put it in, I check to make sure there are no cracks or chips. 
I also had a glass shelf from the fridge break and shatter when I was cleaning it too.


----------



## Diamond Rose

chickens really said:


> Sort of..The Chicken was saved..It didn't explode like some do..I'm awake now anyways. Now I have that to clean up in the morning..Have to wait for the oven to cool..


Make sure there are no glass shards in the chicken. That would sure hurt your insides.


----------



## chickens really

Diamond Rose said:


> Make sure there are no glass shards in the chicken. That would sure hurt your insides.


Lol...Definitely not any glass..I would of tossed it if It blew up like that..Maybe I'll kill us all?..Lol..Kidding..


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Oh that happened to me once. I was cooking chicken too. Ugh. I hate glass baking dishes too. I use one or two still. Every time I put it in, I check to make sure there are no cracks or chips.
> I also had a glass shelf from the fridge break and shatter when I was cleaning it too.


Some just explode into nothing but tiny shards..This just folded outward like it melted..Boom..


----------



## Soon2Be

Scary.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> I was cooking chicken in the oven in a glass baking dish..Boom it exploded..Scared the tar out of me...Lol..I hate glass baking dishes...


Are you okay? 


Diamond Rose said:


> Whos Melanie?


Go kitty go is Melanie. Give me a hint to who you are.


----------



## Scooby

Soon2Be said:


> You are a gamer?
> That muscovy boy. Lol


I like playing a few video games. PlayStation is my system of choice. It's a fun hobby.


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Are you okay?
> 
> Go kitty go is Melanie. Give me a hint to who you are.


Yes..Just scared me half to death lol...


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> I was cooking chicken in the oven in a glass baking dish..Boom it exploded..Scared the tar out of me...Lol..I hate glass baking dishes...


The newer dishes aren't made the same anymore. I would have been terrified too.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> The newer dishes aren't made the same anymore. I would have been terrified too.


Yes..It was loud ..Boom in the oven!...


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> I like playing a few video games. PlayStation is my system of choice. It's a fun hobby.


That's cool. 
Let me guess - role playing?


----------



## Scooby

Most kitchen disasters here involve my husband dropping stuff.


----------



## Scooby

Soon2Be said:


> That's cool.
> Let me guess - role playing?


No, I actually hate role playing games. I like first person shooters, Metal of Honor, and Call of duty, as well as the Far Crys, and some goofy kid games like the Lego stuff.


----------



## chickens really

My Husband only can make coffee and not good coffee either...


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> My Husband only can make coffee and not good coffee either...


We have one of those Keruig machines. My mother was afraid of it, so we got it free. It's near impossible to mess up coffee.


----------



## chickens really

Yes, that would be easy...My Husband makes mud and Calls It coffee..


----------



## chickens really

Anyone what to come for coffee..My Husband will make you a pot...Lol


----------



## Diamond Rose

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Are you okay?
> 
> Go kitty go is Melanie. Give me a hint to who you are.


Give you a hint? Um are you on BYC?


----------



## chickens really

I scared my kids about the Chicken..Lol..I'm sure the glass didn't get on the Chicken ..My Son made me laugh, I dropped the Chicken in arsenic but you shouldn't get sick at all...Lol..


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> No, I actually hate role playing games. I like first person shooters, Metal of Honor, and Call of duty, as well as the Far Crys, and some goofy kid games like the Lego stuff.


Oh boy! I had you pegged wrong. Lol. That's cool. You could play with my boys. I could never get the hang of fps games.


----------



## chickens really

I can't play video games either..My Sons play them all the time..Red Dead Redemption is awesome to watch..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> My Husband only can make coffee and not good coffee either...


Lol 
My husband can make a brisket on the smoker grill, his own breakfast, and once he made suprise meatloaf that he will never ever live down - but never coffee. I won't let him.


----------



## Scooby

Soon2Be said:


> Oh boy! I had you pegged wrong. Lol. That's cool. You could play with my boys. I could never get the hang of fps games.


I'm a darn good shot in video games, it's pretty fun. Been playing for about 25 years now. I swear like a sailor when playing, so probably not a good influence on your boys.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I can't play video games either..My Sons play them all the time..Red Dead Redemption is awesome to watch..


I don't even watch him play. Too dizzying. I used to do mystery games. I suppose that is considered rpg? But, I haven't played in forever. 
We bought an Atari classic. Lol talk about old school (and boring). Ha.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I'm a darn good shot in video games, it's pretty fun. Been playing for about 25 years now. I swear like a sailor when playing, so probably not a good influence on your boys.


Ummm...I'm their Mother..Hello..I swear pretty good myself..My Sons are 28 and 23...


----------



## Soon2Be

Scooby said:


> I'm a darn good shot in video games, it's pretty fun. Been playing for about 25 years now. I swear like a sailor when playing, so probably not a good influence on your boys.


Lol my one son just stepped out of the Marines. I don't think he would blush.  I have known for years that these kids cuss while playing these video games. My other son now cusses in front of me - not like I agree, but he is old enough I guess. 
I only cuss when I am super mad. That's when the dogs go in hiding. Lol


----------



## chickens really

My Sons still have N64 too and pull it out..I can't play that either..I liked Wii the golf is fun...


----------



## Soon2Be

My husband plays, but it's like a warship game. I don't even know what it is called. He had to quit fps - vertigo.


----------



## chickens really

I still have a headache...Hope it's just my allergies again...


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> My Sons still have N64 too and pull it out..I can't play that either..I liked Wii the golf is fun...


The Wii hurts my shoulders. Where's the old person emoji?


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> The Wii hurts my shoulders. Where's the old person emoji?


I get pretty wild golfing on wii..lol..


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> My Sons still have N64 too and pull it out..I can't play that either..I liked Wii the golf is fun...


Nintendo has such a goofy controller set up compared to PlayStation, I could never get the hang of it.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Nintendo has such a goofy controller set up compared to PlayStation, I could never get the hang of it.


I just cant play any of them. Too confusing for me...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I still have a headache...Hope it's just my allergies again...


Ugh. Feel better.


----------



## chickens really

I like playing UNO and Sorry...Lol...


----------



## Soon2Be

Ok. Got to get to bed. Talk about old.  
Talk to you guys tomorrow!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Ugh. Feel better.


I will..Probably my allergies today...


----------



## Scooby

Soon2Be said:


> Ok. Got to get to bed. Talk about old.
> Talk to you guys tomorrow!


Goodnight


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> I like playing UNO and Sorry...Lol...


I have no one to play those with me. I used to play scrabble and yahtzee.


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> I will..Probably my allergies today...


Allergies stink.


----------



## chickens really

Good Night...I should go shower and put on my PJs...
Talk tomorrow...


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> I have no one to play those with me. I used to play scrabble and yahtzee.


I love games ...lots of fun..


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Allergies stink.


Yes, make me tired and icky....


----------



## Diamond Rose

Scooby said:


> The Wii hurts my shoulders. Where's the old person emoji?


I'm not huge about Wii. I pretended to know what I was doing when I was playing it with my cousin. He of course noticed that I wasn't exactly good at it....


----------



## Diamond Rose

I tried..


----------



## chickens really

I'm no pro Wii player at all...lol..I just have fun trying..


----------



## chickens really

Funny we are all different times..It's only 8:30 here..


----------



## Diamond Rose

It's 10:30 pm here!


----------



## chickens really

Diamond Rose said:


> It's 10:30 pm here!


Dark already too?


----------



## Scooby

It's 9:30 here. Dark out.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> It's 9:30 here. Dark out.


Doesn't get dark here till after 10:00


----------



## Diamond Rose

chickens really said:


> Doesn't get dark here till after 10:00


Oooh you must live in Alaska? Canada?


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> Doesn't get dark here till after 10:00


Does Canada do daylight savings?

There are a few new members joining tonight. I feel bad for them.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> Does Canada do daylight savings?
> 
> There are a few new members joining tonight. I feel bad for them.


Yes, we do daylight savings here..


----------



## Diamond Rose

Scooby said:


> Does Canada do daylight savings?
> 
> There are a few new members joining tonight. I feel bad for them.


Lol... yeah. I wonder who started this site...


----------



## chickens really

Diamond Rose said:


> Oooh you must live in Alaska? Canada?


Not Alaska...I'm Canadian..North central Alberta..


----------



## chickens really

Diamond Rose said:


> Lol... yeah. I wonder who started this site...


I couldn't tell you?


----------



## thelistgoeson

Diamond Rose said:


> Give you a hint? Um are you on BYC?


 He is @Brahma Chicken5000



Scooby said:


> The Wii hurts my shoulders. Where's the old person emoji?


Right here.










chickens really said:


> I'm no pro Wii player at all...lol..I just have fun trying..


Fencing is the best. You just wave the stick around until they fall off the cliff.










Diamond Rose said:


> It's 10:30 pm here!


 And yet more proof you are who I think!


----------



## Diamond Rose

chickens really said:


> Not Alaska...I'm Canadian..North central Alberta..


wow that's really neat!

This is going to sound childish but do you see the northern lights?


----------



## Diamond Rose

thelistgoeson said:


> He is @Brahma Chicken5000
> 
> Right here.
> View attachment 30194
> 
> 
> Fencing is the best. You just wave the stick around until they fall off the cliff.
> View attachment 30192
> 
> And yet more proof you are who I think!


Hmmmmm I don't know Brama chicken500 then..... I don't think I've seen him on byc.....


----------



## chickens really

Diamond Rose said:


> wow that's really neat!
> 
> This is going to sound childish but do you see the northern lights?


Yes...Some nights it's amazing to watch them dancing


----------



## Diamond Rose

chickens really said:


> Yes...Some nights it's amazing to watch them dancing


Awesome.


----------



## chickens really

Diamond Rose said:


> Awesome.


I guess I just take it for granted......It's beautiful to see..


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> I guess I just take it for granted......It's beautiful to see..


We see them on occasion here. It is always exciting and beautiful to watch.


----------



## chickens really

Well, I'm off the shower...
Hope to chat again tomorrow everyone...
Goodnight...


----------



## Scooby

chickens really said:


> Well, I'm off the shower...
> Hope to chat again tomorrow everyone...
> Goodnight...


Catch you later tomorrow, hope you feel better.


----------



## Soon2Be

Thought I would say good morning. 
I work today, so not sure how much I will be posting. 
Let me clarify - work outside of the home.  hehe.


----------



## chickens really

Hello..Oh so your going to have the day off in other words...Lol..
At least at work you accomplished something and someone pays you..At home it never ends..
Enjoy your day. I have Dusting and house work today..


----------



## chickens really

I saw the Good morning you posted...Awesome it's adorable..Big Hugs..


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

Diamond Rose said:


> Give you a hint? Um are you on BYC?


Yes. 


thelistgoeson said:


> And yet more proof you are who I think!


I think it's Sam. 


Diamond Rose said:


> Hmmmmm I don't know Brama chicken500 then..... I don't think I've seen him on byc.....


I joined last September.


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

@Diamond Rose are you @poultrylord?


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> @Diamond Rose are you @poultrylord?


I don't think they will tell us who they are?...


----------



## chickens really

@BroodyChicken 500 
Your getting closer to the hatch date...


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> @BroodyChicken 500
> Your getting closer to the hatch date...


Yup. I can't wait!


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Yup. I can't wait!


My Ducklings are due this coming Sunday...You must be extra excited about them. Your first Chicks raised by Momma..


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> My Ducklings are due this coming Sunday...You must be extra excited about them. Your first Chicks raised by Momma..


Ooh ducklings! That means pictures from you!


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Ooh ducklings! That means pictures from you!


Yes...I'll post pictures..Make sure you do on our thread..I'll see them then. I can look but not reply.


----------



## MillersFarm

Good morning~! It's another rainy day here so no working outside today.. 
I did wake up to some chirping though~! My eggs are finally hatch!  I'm not sure if I told you guys already but my incubator had some problems mid-way through incubation and ended up frying more then half of my eggs.. So i think only 40 are still good, All of my guinea eggs thankfully are hatching though~ Woot! My first EE hatched just now~


----------



## chickens really

MillersFarm said:


> Good morning~! It's another rainy day here so no working outside today..
> I did wake up to some chirping though~! My eggs are finally hatch!  I'm not sure if I told you guys already but my incubator had some problems mid-way through incubation and ended up frying more then half of my eggs.. So i think only 40 are still good, All of my guinea eggs thankfully are hatching though~ Woot! My first EE hatched just now~
> View attachment 30196


Awesome..That's exciting. Too bad the incubator went stupid.


----------



## chickens really

My other one was the opposite it dropped heat..


----------



## MillersFarm

chickens really said:


> Awesome..That's exciting. Too bad the incubator went stupid.





chickens really said:


> My other one was the opposite it dropped heat..


That sucks  Are all your eggs still good?


----------



## chickens really

MillersFarm said:


> That sucks  Are all your eggs still good?


Yes..That happened a long time ago..These are all good so far. I have to candle tonight because I lockdown tomorrow night.


----------



## chickens really

I'm hoping my air cells have gotten a bit bigger though..


----------



## BroodyChicken 500

chickens really said:


> Yes...I'll post pictures..Make sure you do on our thread..I'll see them then. I can look but not reply.


Okay I'll make sure to post once the chicks hatch. I saw the embryos move the other day. I will candle all of the eggs tonight. I need to get a brighter flashlight.


----------



## chickens really

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> Okay I'll make sure to post once the chicks hatch. I saw the embryos move the other day. I will candle all of the eggs tonight. I need to get a brighter flashlight.


Awesome..It's exciting hatching..


----------



## chickens really

God I can't wait to get back to our thread...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Hello..Oh so your going to have the day off in other words...Lol..
> At least at work you accomplished something and someone pays you..At home it never ends..
> Enjoy your day. I have Dusting and house work today..


Exactly. My elbows and hands can rest. Ha.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Exactly. My elbows and hands can rest. Ha.


Awesome..I haven't started my day yet ..Soon I will.


----------



## chickens really

I might move to BYH today. Getting confirmation to make sure I can. I was registered during the course of changing BYC..We will chat there.


----------



## Scooby

A quick hello and goodbye, let me know if we move. There is one chick under my broody. Hopefully it stays there, and doesn't wander. I will need to move her to a pen.


----------



## Soon2Be

So I just found out our temps are going to be 110°F heat index this weekend. I will need to do extra for the animals.
What can I do?
I wonder if I should leave the ducks out in their run. It has electric wire, but anything that could get past that could get them.
I don't have any fans. Ugh.
It is never that hot here.


----------



## chickens really

Scooby said:


> A quick hello and goodbye, let me know if we move. There is one chick under my broody. Hopefully it stays there, and doesn't wander. I will need to move her to a pen.


Definitely I'll post my move if I do it?
Everyone registered so I can add you to a private conversation?


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> So I just found out our temps are going to be 110°F heat index this weekend. I will need to do extra for the animals.
> What can I do?
> I wonder if I should leave the ducks out in their run. It has electric wire, but anything that could get past that could get them.
> I don't have any fans. Ugh.
> It is never that hot here.


Does that garage stay cool? You could allow them to sleep in that? Lots of cool water and shade.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Definitely I'll post my move if I do it?
> Everyone registered so I can add you to a private conversation?


I will have to go register.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Does that garage stay cool? You could allow them to sleep in that? Lots of cool water and shade.


Yes. The building out back remains cool. I will have to see if I can put them in there. The hubs might grumble.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Yes. The building out back remains cool. I will have to see if I can put them in there. The hubs might grumble.


Too bad it's not for ever as long as you can keep them safe and cool


----------



## chickens really

Everyone has the same user names? 
I'll go over to BYH and look here to see if your name needs to be added? 
I'm waiting for my iPad to charge first.


----------



## chickens really

I'll be sticking to private conversation on BYH and probably won't reply to anything other than conversations.


----------



## Soon2Be

I will have to sign up once I get home. My phone is not interacting properly with the site.


----------



## chickens really

I need to get back to BYC so my mouth is shut till I return. At least you all will have more to do there..


----------



## chickens really

I'm on Only in private conversation...I started a group conversation but require everyone's user names..Also register to BYH so I can add you if you would like to continue to chat?
Leave your info here or contact me there...
Thanks everyone....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

thelistgoeson said:


> Pretty sure it is @MissNutmeg.


Who is MissNutmeg?



Scooby said:


> The newer dishes aren't made the same anymore. I would have been terrified too.


This is why my glass bakeware is all antiques. Built/made better. And I only use for Johnny cake and cakes.



Scooby said:


> No, I actually hate role playing games. I like first person shooters, Metal of Honor, and Call of duty, as well as the Far Crys, and some goofy kid games like the Lego stuff.


We LOVE COD here. And Star Wars battlegrounds. We have Xbox. And the classic Atari and a N64. Never realized how expensive N64 games have gotten.



chickens really said:


> Yes, that would be easy...My Husband makes mud and Calls It coffee..


That's what my pop makes...mud.



Diamond Rose said:


> Give you a hint? Um are you on BYC?


All of us are! Lol.



chickens really said:


> @BroodyChicken 500
> Your getting closer to the hatch date...


We are too!!! Lockdown tomorrow night!


----------



## chickens really

@Diamond Rose 
I'll add you to conversation at BYH if you disclose your identity. ??? We are leaving misfit Town today but only in private conversation. You will need to register over there..Hope you follow?


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Who is MissNutmeg?
> 
> This is why my glass bakeware is all antiques. Built/made better. And I only use for Johnny cake and cakes.
> 
> We LOVE COD here. And Star Wars battlegrounds. We have Xbox. And the classic Atari and a N64. Never realized how expensive N64 games have gotten.
> 
> That's what my pop makes...mud.
> 
> All of us are! Lol.
> 
> We are too!!! Lockdown tomorrow night!


I moved to BYH...


----------



## chickens really

It's Official I have moved from this site...
Hope you join me at BYH soon?..I added most members I hope?..Come contact me through conversations if I missed anyone?.....Backyard Herds..


----------



## Diamond Rose

BroodyChicken 500 said:


> @Diamond Rose are you @poultrylord?


Nope.


----------



## Diamond Rose

chickens really said:


> @Diamond Rose
> I'll add you to conversation at BYH if you disclose your identity. ??? We are leaving misfit Town today but only in private conversation. You will need to register over there..Hope you follow?


I'll join first with my username back in BYC.  Hang on...


----------



## Diamond Rose

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Who is MissNutmeg?
> 
> This is why my glass bakeware is all antiques. Built/made better. And I only use for Johnny cake and cakes.
> 
> We LOVE COD here. And Star Wars battlegrounds. We have Xbox. And the classic Atari and a N64. Never realized how expensive N64 games have gotten.
> 
> That's what my pop makes...mud.
> 
> All of us are! Lol.
> 
> We are too!!! Lockdown tomorrow night!


I am MissNutmeg.


----------



## DuckRunner

Hi everyone.
Chickenforum used to be a small, select little forum. Ever since the moderators abandoned it, you guys came flooding in. It makes me want to cry as this forum used to be so nice.


----------



## chickens really

DuckRunner said:


> Hi everyone.
> Chickenforum used to be a small, select little forum. Ever since the moderators abandoned it, you guys came flooding in. It makes me want to cry as this forum used to be so nice.


Hello...That's too bad. It actually could be an awesome forum......


----------



## chickens really

We left because of the Ghost town atmosphere..
Too bad they won't get more Mods to run it and then it would be great again..


----------



## DuckRunner

chickens really said:


> We left because of the Ghost town atmosphere..
> Too bad they won't get more Mods to run it and then it would be great again..


It was great with our mods, we don't need more..


----------



## DuckRunner

chickens really said:


> Hello...That's too bad. It actually could be an awesome forum......


I remember you from BYC! You know a lot about ducks, so do i


----------



## chickens really

If they all left then more are needed....


----------



## chickens really

DuckRunner said:


> I remember you from BYC! You know a lot about ducks, so do i


Why did you leave BYC ?
I was banned for a bit.....


----------



## DuckRunner

chickens really said:


> If they all left then more are needed....


They left because a glitch came into this forum, and they all left because the glitch was they couldn't post anything. Austin (the owner of CF) did not fix this glitch until one week! It wasn't the mods fault... you can find them at their new forum: xxxxxx


----------



## DuckRunner

chickens really said:


> Why did you leave BYC ?
> I was banned for a bit.....


I was banned because I was underage, and my best friend turned on me.


----------

